# Fet in Dec/Jan



## tillymint101

Hi,  starting a new thread for those going through fet in December and January.  I am prob starting a short cycle in the next week depending on af so looking at et 15-18 days after this.  X


----------



## Christie1

Hi! 

Merry Christmas! I started down regging today so will probably have my transfer mid to late Jan. Feeling excited and nervous! 

Fingers crossed for us all xx


----------



## er75

Hi, can I join! I had a freeze all cycle in November as am doing pgs. Start injections on 31st dec so aiming for first fet in January. Xx


----------



## tillymint101

Hi Christie and er75.  Er 75 what is pgs? 
Christie I am not down regging and have started af today though I am unsure of this is counted as cycle day 1 as depends what time clinic have as cut off.  Either way I will be starting estradiol on day 2 of cycle then get implantation around day 18 so not long for me xx


----------



## er75

Pgs is preimplantation genetic screening. I have had 4 miscarriages, most likely due to chromosome issues ( last miscarriage was sent for testing and was trisomy 22) so have had the blasts from cycle tested. Results take a while to come back so had to have them frozen. Out of 6, 3 have come back as chromosomally normal. Xx


----------



## tillymint101

Thanks er75, I never knew what it was before. Whay injections do you have to have?  I have left a message at the clinic today to double check whether yesterday or today is counted as day 1 of cycle.  I hope yesterday so can get on with meds but if not I will start them tomorrow.  Eek.  Just hoping to lose a bit of extra weight over the next few weeks as well that I put on over Xmas.  Healthy eating today for me.  Although we have so much chocolate in the house so it's going to be really hard.    Xxx


----------



## Carrie88

Hi everyone!! 

I'm doing PGD and will be transferring an unaffected embryo in Jan! 

I started my buserelin on 20/12/15 and started my 8mg of oestrogen tablets on Xmas day which was the first day of my period so day 1! 

I'm sooo nervous!! What are we all doing to prepare for transfer? Xx


----------



## er75

I am downregging too, so I start the burselin ( is that how you spell it??) injections on day 21, then I have a scan and then I start the oestrogen tablets. I know what you mean about the chocolate! We have loads in our house and I have been pigging out a bit over Christmas as was between cycles! I had acupuncture for my fresh cycle so will start that again in the new year for the transfer. Also I am really bad at eating healthy in general so tried to up my fruit and veg intake over the last cycle by making lots of smoothies. I kind of haven't bothered over Christmas so I plan to start again soon! Xx


----------



## Bexh2

Hi, we are booked in for transfer on 4 Jan. This is our first FET following our fresh cycle which was July/Aug 15, luckily we have 4 good quality frosties. I'm currently on 12mg Progynova a day after prostap on day 1 of cycle on 2/12. They have had to prolong cycle a little due to clinic closing over Xmas. I feel fine now on Progynova, but felt awful before i started them, I could've started a fight with myself!!

I'm taking a week off work after transfer, last time i carried on as normal and i've also been put on more regular hours and a less stressful role for a few weeks. Trying to eat healthy, but still pigging out on Xmas food!


----------



## ricey157

Hi, 

I'm starting a short frozen cycle in mid Jan B's would love to join you guys.

I had a failed fresh cycle 3 years ago, had problems getting my lining thick enough for the frozen go and then basically had a hard time dealing with it all. I've spent the last 3 years trying to forget it ever happened but here I am again for another go. 

I'm terrified and feel after reading some of the threads on her that I could do with the support.

I'm going to be starting cetrotide mid Jan on day 2.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## nervousbuthopeful

Hi everyone, Can I join? I am doing a PGD cycle and have started meds for ET in early Jan. Have a lining check on Wednesday and then ET could be as early as 5 or 6 Jan.


----------



## tillymint101

Hi,  welcome Carrie,  bex, nervous but hopeful  and ricey. 
There is a couple of you doing the pgd isn't there? 
So,  nervous and bex are the first for et?  I am on day 2 of cycle today and have started my estradiol patches,  I tried to ring clinic yesterday to organise an appointment for lining scan and to let them know about my cycle but not had a phone call back.  Will try again tomorrow xx


----------



## Carrie88

There is a few of us  hopefully we will all get through the next month with positive news!! 

What clinic are you at tillymint? I called my clinic Sunday but they've been closed today cos of the b/h so I'm hoping I get a call back tomorrow! I need to ask for a blood test with my lining scan cos I only started my thyroxine on Xmas eve so I'm not sure if my levels are going to go down in time :/


----------



## CassH

Hi ladies,

Thought I'd join you as we are hoping to transfer our one little frozen blastocyst next Tuesday. Praying our little frostie defrosts safely and we can go ahead. Have lining scan tomorrow.

We are using donor eggs as I went through early menopause, and following two miscarriages over the last 2yrs using donor eggs we are keeping everything crossed this is our time.

Wishing you all luck in your cycles xxx


----------



## Bexh2

I have my lining scan tomorrow, so keeping my fingers crossed everything is ok. I am having the progesterone injections this time instead of the pessaries. Has anyone had these?, I've heard they are painful 😟


----------



## Carrie88

Good luck Cass!! Xxx

Hi Bex! I've never had them but I've heard they're painful. They're administered in the bum right?


----------



## Bexh2

Carrie, yeh bum or thigh 😬 I've been fine with all the other injections, but that's mainly because they don't hurt!


----------



## Pickle123

Hey ladies

Having a scan tomorrow on day 9 and hoping to transfer this cycle (unmedicated FET). 

I've had the progesterone injections. The thought of them is worse than having them. The needle looks scary and I got DH to do it for me. He numbed the area with an ice pack for a couple of minutes beforehand and I can honestly say I didn't feel it - only a bit of pressure. I had the injection in the upper butt area. You'll be fine. Ice is your friend!!

Good luck everyone! xx


----------



## er75

Hello and good luck to everyone joining!

Hope your lining scan goes ok tomorrow Bex, pickle and cass, and for yours on Wednesday, nervousbuthopeful xx


----------



## ricey157

Best of luck for everyone having scans this week.

I tried to do a natural frozen cycle early Dec but my lining couldn't make it past 5.8mm (I drank pomegranate & raspberry leaf tea in the lead up).

My lining also caused issues when I tried a frozen cycle a few years back.

I know there's no definite lining aid but does anyone have any recommendations? All suggestions greatly received!


----------



## Carrie88

How much oestrogen were you on Ricey? I've heard pomegranate and Brazil nuts are meant to help!


----------



## Bexh2

My scan was fine, so dropping from 12mg to 8mg oestrogen today and starting progesterone injections tonight, will let you know how it goes! Transfer now confirmed for 4 Jan, just hoping they defrost ok!


----------



## CassH

Lining scan went well today, I'm good to go  transfer is set for 5th... now to continue crossing everything that our one frostie survives!

Exciting but nerve wracking times x


----------



## ricey157

Hi carrie, 

I can't remember how much Progynova I took last time but looking at my schedule this time around I'm due to take 2mg x 3 daily which I've been told was the higher dose I took last time (when a pocket of fluid built up in my womb and the cycle had to be cancelled).

I'm just so worried my lining won't get there!! Bought some Brazil nuts today!

Great news for you guys with transfers next week, I have everything crossed for you.


----------



## tillymint101

Hi Carrie,  I am at Manchester fertility clinic.  I spoke to them today and they are organising dates for scan and transfer and are going to let me know.  
Congrats on cassh and bex for scans and go ahead for et.  Keeping fingers crossed for us all.. 

I had my second acupuncture session today,  I am hoping this helps me relax as well as for implantation.  Last fresh cycle although I was only the recipient I had the added stress of dw on stims and ec etc so I was very highly strung.  This time round I am trying to be more relaxed about it,  even had a few drinks last night and a chippy tea for a treat.  Last time I was so strict with myself and Google every little thing and it didn't help.  

What are you ladies doing differently? Or the same xx


----------



## tillymint101

Re lining I heard about Brazil nuts as well,  my sister says kiwi fruits help the mucus build up which is meant to aid implantation.  Xx


----------



## Carrie88

How exciting bex and cass  this time next week!! Starting our thread off with positive news I hope!! How are you both feeling? 

Tillymint - are you doing a FET? I'm exactly the same as you! I was so highly strung. I was scared I'd ruined my first transfer cos I ate a babybel that had been out of the fridge for hours and I was obsessed with what I ate and drank. This time I've not given up caffeine yet or anything! And I've stayed off google so far!! 

This time I still can't decide if I should take the 2ww off work. I took it off last time but my MIL died two days after ET so it was a horrible not relaxing time! This time I'm gonna try the pineaple core! I did acupuncture last time and Brazil nuts and it didn't work so I'm not sure about them.

I think this time I'm just going to try and stay positive  and just enjoy being pupo! 

Ricey - that's quite a low dose, I'm on 8mg. Do they know why the fluid build up happened? I've heard l- argine is meant to be good too!!


----------



## Bexh2

Carrie - I'm feeling fine, not doing anything special just off alcohol and caffeine and taking a week off work. I eat what i want, not a great believer in eating certain foods etc

Pickle - thanks for the ice tip, it helped! Injection was fine, i felt it, but not too painful!

I have a build up of mucus, the nurse showed me it on the scan, but said it wasn't a problem, didn't mention it been helpful?


----------



## TimeBomb

I hope I can join this group.

I had my lining scan today too, and my FET is due on Monday 4th. Nerve-wracking times!


----------



## ricey157

Hi Carrie, 

My dosage does look low looking at what some of you ladies are taking!

Im going to mail them today and ask if that's the correct dosage because if they have to cancel the dosage again due to my lining being thin, I won't be happy!

They had no idea what caused the fluid in the womb or what the fluid was - all I was told was that it happens sometimes. (Love the way it's all so "whatever" with some of the nurses!!)


----------



## donna80

ladies, 
Can I join you? 
I'm am finally on the way with my fet cycle that started in October!!   I started dr on day 20 of last cycle but didn't bleed for 4 weeks so cycle was cancelled and I took provera expecting a bleed early December, after no bleed for 80 days I was booked in for bloods and scan for Dec 29th, yesterday, well I started a bleed on xmas day so took the plunge and did the Prostap jab, went to clinic yesterday and lining is nice and thin and I've started progynova today, have a scan next Thursday to check lining is thick and transfer will be around the 12-14th Jan, so it's going to be a nice short cycle, 
I'm using known  double donor embryos I have 3 left, my first fet from the same back of embryos was successful but I sadly misscarried at 5weeks, 
Look forward to cycling with you all, 
Good luck and all the best


----------



## er75

Hi ricey, my dose of progynova is also, 2mg three times a day, I haven't had any transfers before so don't know if this is a standard dose. Have also heard the tip about Brazil nuts so will be trying them out.

How exciting for everyone having their transfers soon! I feel so far behind! I only just start the injections tomorrow, I had to miss a cycle as transfer would have clashed with the Christmas closing times so I am now getting really impatient and just want to get going! Xx


----------



## ricey157

Hi er, 

I had a look at my old paperwork and was on a lower dose where my lining was thin so this seems to be slightly higher.

Im going to go with it and see what happens along with all of the other things Im going to take, such as pomegrante, raspberry leaf tea, brazil nuts. I did do accupuncture last time but didn't seem to do anything apart from relieve my stress levels.

Don't worry, im further behind than you as Im only on day 15, so have 2.5 weeks to go until i can start injecting - like you I can just want to get on with it!! Best of luck xx


----------



## Carrie88

I've just had a call from guys! 

My first lining scan is 7th January at 2.40pm!! and I've got a blood test for my thyroid as well to see if it's started to come down! And they've asked me to start my oestrogen patches today as well so I'm gonna be on 8mg tablets and a patch on my bum too!


----------



## tillymint101

Yes Carrie I am doing fet.  We did a fresh cycle last time but bfn unfortunately.  I am on day 4 of cycle now and not down regging like the rest of you.  Should hear from clinic today or tomorrow re the dates of my scan and transfer.  Hopefully around the 14th Jan for transfer.  Eek.  

Carrie,  are you on the estradiol patches?  That's what I'm having but no other meds apart from daltaparin which is for blood clots as I have history of them.  I will start pessaries after lining scan. .. 

Started Brazil nuts etc today, I don't like them but making myself eat them lol.  Also going to have kiwi and lots and lots of milk,  I kind of forgot this time replying under as last time as dw was stimming I was making her eat all this for egg quality and I ate it as well,  hope I haven't left it too late for my lining. . Xx


----------



## Carrie88

Aww it's weird how the clinics are so different isn't it. Oooh not long to go for you then! Yes I'm on the estradiol patches with my tablets as well! 

Oh no Brazil nuts are rank aren't they! I need to start eating mine again. I don't think you've left it too late, I've not started mine yet lol!


----------



## er75

I thought you were further along ricey! I felt the same as you about the acupuncture. It was just nice to have half an hour to myself and i did get quite stressed last time, trying to sort out the dates around work etc. The lady i see specialises in acupuncture for IVF and as none of my family or friends know i am doing iVF, it was nice to have a chat with someone who understood what i was going through. I will do it again just to help with the stress levels.

Hooray on your call from Guys, Carrie, not long now. I am on thyroxine - I am not technically hypothyroid but my TSH was the upper end of the normal range and the clinic wanted it below 2. Mine came down really quickly once i started the tablets so hopefully yours will be ok too.

I am starting my health kick when I start the injections tomorrow (well, actually i think realistically i will stuff my face with the left over christmas food tomorrow and probably start on new years day - new year and all that!).

I ate all sorts of crazy stuff to improve egg quality in the last cycle, from info I found by googling. I am not entirely sure it  was accurate, or helped, as there is a lot of mad info on the internet, but it made me feel a bit less helpless.  I will probably end up going just as crazy this cycle. Can't seem to help it! xx


----------



## Carrie88

Er75 are we the same person?  I did exactly the same last cycle! I think google was damaging to me because everything I read I believed and then that heightened my anxiety when I know I should just try and be as normal and relaxed as possible. 

I'm kicking myself even now for not being on coq10 or l-anginge for this cycle. But I'm sure if it was imperative the clinic would have said. 

I'm convinced I've got immune issues or NKC and that's why the first one didn't work and it's only Google and FF that has made me worry about that. It's bad!! 

I also did acupuncture in cycle 1 and I got too stressed fitting it in with work and my appointments etc especially cos my clinic is a 6 hour drive away. 

I'm glad to hear that your thyroxine came down quite fast  that's relaxed me a bit cos I would have only been on it for 2 weeks come the blood test!


----------



## er75

Lol! I think we must be! Google is not our friend!

I was on the thyroxine for just under 3 weeks before my repeat test, so not much longer than you, and when they phoned with my results the nurse  sounded a bit worried and asked if I was feeling ok, because the tsh had gone really really low and the thyroxine was a bit high ( I was feeling fine!) xx


----------



## Carrie88

It's not! Are you taking the 2ww off work? I'm still in two minds but I think I'm gonna ask my fella to disable the Internet if I do!! 

Oooh really? That fills me with hope!! What was your dose? I think mines 50!


----------



## er75

I can't take the 2ww off! I start a new job at the beginning of feb and providing the timings go as planned, that will be in the 2ww. It will keep me busy I suppose!

I was only on 25mcg thyroxine per day so hopefully your bloods will be fine! Xx


----------



## tillymint101

Eek,  got my dates today for my transfer.  I have my scan on the 10th and then proposed transfer on the 16th.  They changed the date to the weekend so dw could attend as she has started a new job and can't take time off yet. . As for 2ww I am lucky as at uni so not working and can relax during this time.  Xc


----------



## Carrie88

Aww er75 it will keep you busy and distracted though  ooh great! Hopefully I will!! Xx 

Eeeek tillymint I'm excited for you!! That's sweet they rearranged it so your wife can come  I bet she would have been gutted if she couldn't. Oh that's handy! Have you got any plans for the 2ww? Or just gonna relax? 

My finances coming with me this time as he couldn't make our first transfer! We are travelling from Liverpool to London and we wanna go for a meal and see a west end show. 

We can't decide if we should do it the day before transfer or the day of transfer? I'm leaning more towards the day before cos I think the day of I'll just wanna go home and rest. What do think? Xx


----------



## sarahlilly76

Hi
Can I be added to this group?
I've started dr for my first fet as had to stop fresh cycle in sept as prog too high. Good news is 2 top quality frosties. 

I don't get first scan until 20 jan which seems long. 
I've been reading your updates and it seems many of you further ahead. Good to read tips although can eat nuts! Also someone suggested honey cough syrup? Never heard that one!!! She also swears by injections it not sure I can get these on Nhs. 

Look forward to sharing this journey with you all 
X


----------



## er75

Hi, welcome sarahlilly76 and good luck! I have not heard of using honey cough syrup! How weird!

How exciting to have your transfer date Tillymint101. I was hoping that they could be a bit more flexible with the transfer dated for a Fet. That was the bit that stressed me out with the most with the fresh cycle- trying to sort out dates off work but not knowing exactly when I would need them. Glad you have the 2 ww off.

If it were me I would go out in London the day before the transfer. I think a meal and a show would relax me and put me in a good mood for the transfer. I haven't had any transfers yet but think I will probably want to chill out after one.

I start my first injection today and have the first scan booked for the 13 th jan. In a crazy way I am looking forward to the injection as at least I am doing something. I will be fed up of them by the end, I'm sure. Xx


----------



## Carrie88

Happy new year everyone!! Hoping this month is the month we all become mummy's!! 

That's what I'm leaning more towards the day before. And I wouldn't wanna be worrying I've done too much if we go the day of the transfer. And I think a date day before would put me in a good mood  good luck with your first injection! I was the same, I was so excited to start the injections as it felt like it was all moving forward then. 

Welcome sarahlilly  great news on your top quality Frosties!! And hopefully your scan will be here in no time!! 

I'm dressed and off to the supermarket in a bit! Avocados, pineaple, walnuts and Brazil nuts and pomegranate juice are all on my list!!


----------



## er75

Happy new year! Here's hoping it's a lucky one!

My shopping trolley looked mega healthy today too, ready for my new year health kick and part of 'operation thick lining'!

When I had the egg collection cycle I remember walking down to theatres, just before collection, really gingerly so that I wouldn't 'pop' any follicles and lose my eggs! Totally crazy I know. If I was like that at egg collection I reckon I will be totally bananas just after the embie is put back in, trying not to move too much in case it falls out or something equally stupid! I do know I am being nuts, and that won't happen, but my crazy ivf brain takes over sometimes and I can't help it! Xx


----------



## Carrie88

Did you get lots of healthy goodies too? The only thing I couldn't get was my avacados! 

Aww bless you! I think everyone thinks that at ET. I didn't wanna get up to wee after it  in case I wee'd it out but they describe it as placing a poppy seed in the middle of a peanut butter sandwich. It ain't going anywhere! Xx


----------



## tillymint101

Happy new year ladies.    let's keep fingers crossed it's our year. 

Carrie, yeah the clinic were really good changing the dates,  makes it a lot less stressful so I don't have to arrange someone else to come with me and I really wanted dw to be there.  For the 2ww I will be at uni which isn't too taxing as hardly in but I do have a lot of assignments to do including dissertation so guess I will need to do that 😠.  Last time I got so embroiled in the ivf I literally just spent my time googling everything and couldn't concentrate on uni work so am now behind,  oops! 
Then trip to London sounds nice,  Def go the day before for your meal and show so you can relax after et.  

Hi Sarahikly, welcome.  I have heard of cough syrup for increasing your mucus (my twin sister is an expert on all this sort of stuff,  she tells me what natural remedies are best etc) but I wouldn't want to try it with the fet in case it interacted with my meds?  If I was doing natural cycle then maybe. 

Er75, they should be more flexible with fet I guess,  have they given you a go date for et yet or is this scan different to mine if you're down regging?  Still not sure what all that means and how it is different to what I am doing lol.  

Well,  you all seem really healthy  I went out last night and had a major blow out and got very drunk on free champagne,  very naughty of me but last cycle was so damn good and strict and it didn't work so figured this last time to drink would be ok.  Feel so I'll today though and of course regretting the alcohol.  Tomorrow I will be food shopping for more healthy food.  Not sure about avocado tho as thought they were just for egg quality?..  Xxx


----------



## er75

Ooh, I like that poppy seed analogy, Carrie! It will help me stop stressing after transfer.

I wouldn't worry  about the alcohol blowout, Tillymint. It's just one night, and it's good to do normal stuff as this whole ivf process is quite overwhelming and can take over your life. I haven't got a date for et yet. My first scan is to check that my lining is thin enough and if it is, I can start the oestrogen to build it up, then have another scan so et probably won't be til the end of jan sometime. I'm not 100% sure I understand all the different types of fet, different clinics seem to have slightly different protocols. Downregging is new to me as on the ec cycle I did the short protocol so just started menopur after day 1. Xx


----------



## Carrie88

Aww tillymint I wouldn't worry! I've been drinking too this cycle! I was the same as you in cycle 1, really strict! I'm not as much this time, it won't affect the outcome having a few drinks. I think avacados are good throughout the entire cycle xx

Are any of you ladies doing acupuncture? I did it with cycle 1 and felt it made no difference to the cycle but it did relax me so not sure about going back.


----------



## Bexh2

Happy New Year everyone!

Is anyone else on progesterone injections? I'm really struggling, not with the injections, but the pain afterwards. I had pessaries last time, but the Dr put me on injections as everything was perfect last time and they were surprised it didn't result in pregnancy, so thought maybe my body wasn't absorbing enough progesterone. My bum is all bruised and it feels so sore when I'm moving around like someone is pushing their knuckles on the bruises, its just making me feel miserable. Any tips?   

Going back to pessaries isn't an option because I'm sure you understand i have to do whatever regardless of the pain i am in!!


----------



## er75

Hi Carrie, I am doing acupuncture for the et. I did about 5 weeks in total for the ec cycle and stopped after collection as is was a freeze all cycle. I need to contact the lady again to book some more sessions- I was just going to do them right around transfer as they are quite expensive so haven't kept them up as weekly sessions.

Sorry bexh2, I haven't had the progesterone injections. Looked up tips for painful injections when I was doing cleaner though, as I found them painful, and people seem to suggest ice packs before, to numb the area and then a hot water bottle or heat pack in the area after the injection xx


----------



## er75

Sorry, cleaner should say clexane! ( stupid autocorrect!) xx


----------



## 8868dee

Hey everyone, do u mind if I joined you? I'm doing a Natural FET in Janurary tho still waiting for my AF which should arrive around the 10th X


----------



## sarahlilly76

Hi all
Thanks for the warm welcome. 
Glad a couple of you have been drinking. I've had a few this time. A wedding, new year and big football celebration, but kept it to a minimum. 

Tbh I don't feel the healthiest I've ever been. I've got a month until transfer dos guess there's time and should have motivation.  Although sometimes I feel so unsure about it all that I convince myself i do t want it. Sort of trying to do reverse psychology on myself. Not sure if anyone else gets this. Probably too deep for second post   
I'm definitely going to try some of the nutrition stuff. Are people eating pineapple core? Do you know when you do this?

S x


----------



## Carrie88

Bex - sorry I've never had those but the ice tip sounds good! I hope they get easier soon lovely!! 

Sarahlilly - Domt worry I'm the same. I've bought loads of healthy food but have just eaten two packets of crisps lol! I weighed myself this morning to see the crimbo damage and I'm now 2lbs overweight. I'm gonna try lose it before transfer but I hope it won't affect the outcome if I don't? I think it depends on what day transfer you're doing? I'm doing a 5day so I cut the core into 5 pieces and eat 1 piece everyday starting from day of transfer! 

Welcome 8868dee  fingers crossed your AF arrives on time xx


----------



## er75

Welcome 8868dee!

We have had various guests round pretty much every day between Christmas and today so I have been eating rubbish and having a bit to drink. I haven't had a chance to eat any of the healthy stuff I bought and it will probably all go bad soon ( such a waste - I always enter the supermarket with good intentions and end up throwing lots of rotten fruit and veg out)

Aren't some people having fet tomorrow, can't remember exactly who and my phone is playing up so I can't scroll through the the old posts very well to see who. Good luck for tomorrow if you are!

I am back at work tomorrow after the Christmas break so I am a proper grump this evening xx


----------



## Carrie88

I think it's Bex!! Good luck for tomorrow sweets!! Fingers crossed your little embryo defrosts perfectly!! 

Er75 I'm back at work tomorrow too  I'm gutted but I know work will take my mind off the FET for a bit xx


----------



## nervousbuthopeful

Hi everyone,
Am back at work today   so just procrastinating for as long as possible before I actually start doing some work!
Bex - good luck with your fet today (is it today?). Is anyone else having FET this week? good luck to those who are. 

AFM - I had a scan on Weds last week and my lining wasn't quite there so had another one yesterday and it is looking much better now. I'm booked in for FET on Friday! Can't believe the time has finally come after a one year long process! I've been doing acupuncture for the last 4 weeks and have booked a session in for the morning of the transfer and after the transfer. Not sure how much it is going to help but figured it would be worth a go. I have however also had a terrible diet over the Xmas break - lots of sugary foods and alcohol and not enough fruit & veg. I'll give the pineapple core a go once I've had the transfer done.


----------



## Bexh2

Hi! Thanks for the good wishes, I'm nervously sat by my phone waiting for the call. Provisionally booked in at 2pm if the defrost goes OK. Luckily we only live 15 mins away from clinic. Will keep you posted xx


----------



## er75

Oh wow nervousbuthopeful, Friday is not long now! 

I have been taking sneaky peaks at this forum whilst at work, to see if there were any updates on today's transfers. Good luck for 2pm bexh2! i am keeping my fingers crossed for the defrost, transfer and beyond! Xxx


----------



## Bexh2

Well everything went perfectly! One top grade blast now hopefully getting comfy! Now just the horrendous 2ww 😟


----------



## er75

Woo hoo bexh2! That is one more hurdle over! Have you got any plans for the 2ww? Xx


----------



## Carrie88

Yaaay Bex!! So glad it went smoothly and is top grade!! Let's hope it's burying in deep!! What are your plans for the 2ww? 

Nervousbuthopeful- glad your lining is looking nice and thick  fingers crossed for a smooth transfer for you on Friday  xx


----------



## Bexh2

Er75/Carrie, I have this week off work and my DH has told me I'm not leaving the sofa! Last time I carried on as normal so he's convinced I need to take it easy. I'd already been moved at work to a slightly less stressful role and regular hours  when I started the protocol. They've told me I should test on 16 Jan. Not sure whether to test early or not? I'll probably test 15 Jan as its a Sat so it gives me weekend to get myself together if it's bad news. 

Whose next for transfer, I'm sure I saw someone else was having theirs today?


----------



## Carrie88

Sounds good! Lady of leisure for a week haha! I hope you've got fluffy socks on to keep your feet warm (an old wives tale but you never know). 

Testing early that's upto you chick! Have you got tests in the house? I did in cycle 1 from 6dp5dt cos I knew it hasn't worked and it prepared me better when I eventually got round to OTD.  This time though I'm going to try not too and just enjoy being PUPO for nearly two weeks.


----------



## er75

What a lovely DH!

Do work know about the ivf or was it just a happy coincidence that you were moved? ( I haven't told mine, when I went in for the ec I told them it was for a gynaecological operation and as my supervisor is an old bloke he looked a bit red and didn't and anymore questions!) xx


----------



## Bexh2

My work know about the IVF and they are quite supportive. I am entitled to 2 days extra leave per cycle/ FET, can change my hours and have restricted duties. It's all in policy so I'm quite lucky in that respect. I have a stressful job with long hours, so it was getting a it much dealing with that and all the IVF stuff too!

Carrie, I will keep my feet warm!


----------



## Poppy07

Hi
Can I join you all? I'm currently undergoing FET and fingers crossed should have embryo transfer next week. I am blessed with twins who were born in 2011 and have 3 blastocysts frozen.


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello  all,  can I join you please.

We have had two  icsi cycles at our current  clinic and unfortunately  both resulted in negative  tests.  The last go however  gave us one frostie.  ( took us by surprise  as never had one before  and not getting any  younger  )

I had a blood test  today just to check my thyroid  function  (I have underactive thyroid  that I'd normally fine  but had to delay our last  cycle  due  to poor review results ) before we start.

Results  should  be back in a day or two so booked in for a scan next Tuesday. 

Our  very first  cycle  was funded and at an nhs clinic that  no longer takes self funding  patients but gave us a dd who is now 4 and a half. We did short protocol  for that one. As the two failed cycles were long protocol  I wondered if the down regulation had any influence  in outcome for me.  We have therefore  decided to do a natural  fet  this time. If all goes well transfer should  hopefully  be  the last week  of Jan.


----------



## CassH

Morning ladies,

Bex - glad to hear you are now PUPO! So happy for you 

I'm like you were yesterday, sat by my phone waiting to hear if our one blastocyst has thawed and we can go ahead with transfer this afternoon! Don't you need serious patience with this game! 

Hope everyone is ok, and I'm hoping we have some luck on this thread! 

Xx


----------



## Carrie88

Welcome Poppy and talking frog  

Cass - good luck today!! Fingers crossed Frostie makes it!! Oh yeah. I didn't know I was this patient until I started this journey lol


----------



## er75

Hello Poppy and talking frog.

Sending you lots of luck for today, Cass. 

xx


----------



## Bexh2

Good luck Cass!! I hope your little frostie makes it and it all goes to plan x


----------



## nervousbuthopeful

Good luck Cass


----------



## tillymint101

Congrats on being pupo bexh!  Fingers crossed for you.  You should Def take it easy but don't lie on the couch all the time as I was told walking helps with blood flow etc.  

Hello to all the newbies,  too many to say hi to individually.  

Cass,  hope the emby is now where it should be. 

I have my lining scan on the 10th (sunday)  and then transfer on the 16th.  Just come back from acupuncture and trying to relax whilst doing assignments xxx


----------



## ricey157

Hi everyone, 

Hope everyone is feeling optimistic in the New Year!!

Fingers crossed and lots of positive vibes to those in the dreaded 2WW.

Im due to start taking cetrotide and progynova tablets next week which will coincide with a well needed trip to the spa which my hubby booked as he thought it would be a good idea before we start treatment but looking at my cycle dates there's a really good chance I will have started to take meds while we're away.

I called my clinic (Oxford) and asked whether there is anything I should avoid at the spa while taking meds and they've said to me due to my history (awful hyperstimulation, although this won't happen now and issues with thin lining) I should avoid the spa. I asked why this was and the response I got was that they don't know whether this would affect treatment.

Have any of you come across this?

I was really looking forward to a relaxing weekend before the scans and clinic visits but don't want to risk anything just in case.


----------



## Bexh2

Hi Ricey, I know that embryos don't like heat, so I will be avoiding hot baths, but I can't see how it would be a problem when just on meds? I would take the advice though because if you don't and its BFN you will always wonder if it was the spa x


----------



## Carrie88

Oooh tillymint not long to go  how amazing would it be if we all get BFPs? 

Hi Ricey - it sounds like they're just being over cautious there, especially if they're saying they don't know how it could affect treatment etc, it's better to be safe than sorry. And I don't know how a spa can make a lining go thin, however I agree with Bex I would go with what my clinic tell me. You wouldn't want a bfn and then think oh what if....

Question...what multi vits or supplements are you ladies taking?


----------



## Poppy07

Ricey my treatment is with Oxford too, I can't give you any advice about the spa though. How soon after you will have started your meds are you due to go?

Carrie I've just started taking some Tesco pregnancy multi vitamins, I looked at a range and didn't know whether spending more provided more with the branded ones.


----------



## er75

I hope your lining  scan goes well sunday Tillymint, and good luck with the assignments!

Hi Ricey, like the others, i haven't heard that spa treatments affect IVF treatment. I know that in pregnancy you are supposed to avoid any treatments that raise your body temperature (saunas, steam room, whirlpool hot tub type thing).

What treatments were you planning on doing at the spa? I was hoping to have a facial or a massage some time in the run up to treatment, as i love things like that, and find that they really relax me. 

Problem is, like bex and carrie have said, now that the clinic have advised not to,  they will have put that seed of doubt in your mind. I know it would play on my mind.

Hi Carrie, I am on quite a few supplements! There is no real evidence for any of them but  they have gradually built up in number over time, mainly after each google search! So, I am taking (probably going to sound a bit nuts now) a general multivit, royal jelly, co enzyme q 10, DHA, vit d, folic acid (high dose -this was prescribed by the recurrent miscarriage clinic), aspirin (again - on the advice of the recurrent miscarriage clinic - they said that there is no evidence that it makes any difference, but it does no harm so worth a try) and myoinositol. I have also been prescribed thyroxine by the IVF clinic. Most of the supplements I took to try and improve egg quality, as i thought I might have dud eggs causing miscarriages. No idea if they will help with the transfer, but have kept them up incase I need to do another collection! xx


----------



## ricey157

Thanks for the replies, we're going to cancel the spa day as like you say I don't want to knowingly take any risks!!

Hi er75, I was planning on having a full body massage which I think would be ok but it sounds like the hot areas could affect the treatment but the clinic couldn't definitely comment on this so best avoid it. Luckily I have a spa day booked this weekend so am going to make the best use of this one!! Will have to find something else to do at the weekends while taking the meds!!

Carrie, I'm only taking inositol along with frolic acid at the moment,  I've been so confused with what ones to take!!!!!!

I thought that I would share a sad turned good story with you all though. My boss has had a hard time trying to conceive her second child, she's had 4 rounds of IVF and all ended in miscarriages. She drew a line under the whole thing 2 years ago under the whole process and now she is 20 weeks pregnant, she's still in shock. I know it's another pregnancy story but it gave me the realisation that the whole IVF process is out of my control and that I just have to ride the wave and just see what happens. It also gave me a glimmer of hope that miracles do happen. I just wanted to share it as some if you may find it comforting and I also think it's helpful (for me anyway) that I'm not alone in this crappy situation x


----------



## Poppy07

I have my lining scan tomorrow and we need to sign the paperwork tonight re no of embryos to transfer and my husband and I can't fully agree, it's such a tough decision.


----------



## er75

Good luck with your lining scan tomorrow poppy. We had trouble deciding on which box to tick on the consent form re no of embryos. At home we had decided on two max, but once we got to the clinic the nurse said that nothing was binding and that you can make your decision on the day based on the quality of embryos and advice from the embryologist. So we changed it at the meeting with the nurse and ticked the up to 3 box, so that if they were rubbish we had the option of putting more in if that was the advice.

Thanks for the story ricey, here's hoping we get our miracles! Have a great time at the spa this weekend xx


----------



## CassH

Evening ladies 

Thank you for all of the good luck messages! They worked as our single little frostie made it through the thaw and is now safely tucked up  now to live in the PUPO bubble until the 15th!

Xx


----------



## Carrie88

Er75 that's an amazing number of supplements and I've head great things about all of them!! I'm taking the pregnacare conception, an extra folic acid and 2500-3000iu of vitamin D. I've probably started the vitamin d too late for it to be of any benefit but I've read amazing things with the correlation of high vitamin d and successful pregnancy rates. 

Ricey make sure you tell them about your treatment as well! I was gonna do a full body massage but read that they can release toxins into your body which you don't want. I wanted to book one before transfer though too so I was planning on asking my clinic on Thursday! What an amazing story about your boss as well  miracles do happen!! 

Poppy - our clinic only let me transfer 1 cos I'm under 30. You can over ride their decision but it only increases your chances by 10% and that's not really enough of an increase to risk two embryos. They only advise one because of all the risks that come with twins! 

Cass - great news!! Enjoy bring in your pupo  what are your plans for it? Xx


----------



## er75

Fantastic news cass! Congrats on being pupo!

Lol Carrie, I know! totally barmy but  I can't help it! I had no idea about the massage releasing bad toxins. Not only do you have to take all of these drugs that make you feel rubbish in ivf, you also can't do any of the things that might make you feel better! Xx


----------



## CassH

Thanks Carrie 

I'm just going to try and stay calm and not over analyse anything this time round - feel really chilled this time (so far)!

Talking of supplements etc - i'm taking extra Vit C and Omega 3 on top of pregnacare conception. We went to the fertility show last year and they recommended the other supplements. We did also speak to the HFEA while we were there and they said any pregnancy multivitamin is good enough - doesn't have to be the branded stuff. So many differing opinions out there, just got to go with what you think I suppose!

Xx


----------



## ricey157

Hi Poppy, just seen you're having treatment at Oxford too!! 

With our first cycle with them they advised to transfer 1 as I was only 30 so we followed their advice (BPN).

So now we're on our frozen cycle with 6 blastocysts and we've signed to have up to 2 transferred if we get to that point. They've advised us to only transfer one but we've decided to put 2. It's such a difficult choice x

I'm due to starts meds at the end of next week & the massage is this Saturday, so think I'll call them again tomorrow to ask about whether I should have the massage so close to started the meds just in case.

Thanks all for the advice!


----------



## Carrie88

I know er75 it's crap but you just don't wanna risk it! I am gonna ask the nurse on Thursdaycos I fancy a good massage! Maybe I'll have a pregnancy one or ask them to use pregnancy oils. 

Great thinking Cass! That's hopefully my plan too haha! Ooh you've got some good ones there too! I've heard a lot of good things about omega 3! Xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello all,  

Unfortunately  we are out before we start again this time  as my thyroid  stimulating  hormone  came back as just over 4 when  it should  be  between  0 and 2.  

The clinic has told me to increase  my dose  and  has written to my gp today so I will leave until late Thurs  or early Friday and give them a ring to see if they want  me  to  see the gp.

All being  well  I will  test  again  on 6 weeks and  start  in march.

Good  luck  all.


----------



## er75

Sorry to hear that talking frog. It's so frustrating when things get delayed. Good luck for March xxx


----------



## ES1976

Hi, about to start our first FET and feeling very nervous. We will follow a medicated treatment plan and are due to be given a Decapeptyl injection on Day 1 of next bleed to down regulate. I've read a lot anout the side effects of Decapeptyl, that its not recommended for women with low ovarian reserve, ovaries will take a while to return to full function, risk of developing cysts if injection administered D1-3. I have called the clinic and it seems this is the only treatment they offer for FET. Originally they wanted to give the injection on D21 (standard timing based on a 28 day cycle) but as I have short cycles (21-23 days) I wouldn't have a D21. Does anyone have experience of Decapeptyl and would be willing to share your experience? Thanks so much.


----------



## Carrie88

Morning ladies!! 

Talking frog - I'm so sorry to hear that, any delay is rubbish! I'm getting my thyroid tested tomorrow and if it's not come down I'm not transferring. There's no point wasting an embryo cos it won't implant if it's that high! Hopefully it comes down soon! 

Es1976 -I've never even heard of that medication, sorry xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Thanjs Carrie snd Er. 
Carrie - good  luck  with  your blood test.
ws1976 - I have only ever used supracur for down reg so can't  help i'm sorry.


----------



## donna80

Hi ladies, 

I've been following the thread but not posted much, I've been quiet busy so haven't had time to think of being in the mid of a fet cycle,, I'm due for lining scan tomorrow and transfer will be next Wednesday, 

Is the decapeptyl the same as Prostap? I had the Prostap jab 3 times now, twice on day 20, and once on day 1, having it on day 20 gave me a few minor side effects hot flushes and night sweats mainlyand it was 2 weeks after the jab that I started progynova, but having it on day 1 I didn't feel any, I think it was because I started the progynova on day 5, so only 4 days after the Prostap, my clinic did say most side effects stop when you start the progynova. 
Good luck ladies


----------



## er75

Good luck for tomorrow Carrie and Donna. I will keep my fingers crossed that all goes well with the blood blood test and lining scan.

Welcome, es1976. Like the others, I haven't heard of that medication, I am on supercur for down regulation xx


----------



## Bexh2

Cass, r u having a blood test on 15 Jan or just a urine test? They told me to test on 17 Jan, which is strange as I had transfer a day earlier? I don't even have to go in to clinic they told me just to test at home. 
I find it strange how every clinic seems to do things differently. We r NHS and sometimes I feel like we are getting the shoestring service. Has anyone else noticed a difference between NHS and private care?
I'm feeling very negative today 😟


----------



## Carrie88

Bex I think we are getting a ****tier service on nhs! I don't know anything about my embryos, the grade or anything, I have to wait ages to speak to a nurse, they had my thyroid tests for 2  weeks before looking at them, I've sometimes just felt dismissed when I've raised worries. Defo just a number. But I've read the private service at guys is very different and personal xx


----------



## nervousbuthopeful

Carrie, I'm doing PGD at Guys privately and I have had the same experience as you. They don't prioritise private patients or give a better service. I often find I am listening to hold music for ages before admin answer only to tell me no nurses are free to speak. The process has taken 15 months and probably could have been 9 if I went to a purely private clinic. It's very frustrating but at the same time I have had really good experiences every time I've been in for a scan it EC so it's not all been bad.  

I've had a super stressful day at work today need someway to calm down before Friday. Feeling so on edge and can't stop thinking about all the things I haven't done to prepare for ET. Wish I'd taken more vits and eaten healthier over the last few weeks.


----------



## Hayze

Hi Ladies

I'm about to start my first cycle tomorrow.  For us, frozen embryos are the only way to go as we have a tendency to produce autistics.  I must admit, I feel as if I know nothing about the process.  Tomorrows appointment is consent, coupled with set up and learning how to do the injections.  Provera starts tomorrow! I know that technically that puts me in the transfer window for the first week of Feb, but there isn't currently a thread for that, so o hope you don't mind me hopping on board this one.  

I do have one question, and I know they'll answer it tomorrow but I'm impatient: once I get my next Af, I need to have a blood test 4 days later.  If all is well, how soon is the Geep cycle likely to start?  And once it has started, what's the average time between that and transfer?  I know it's different for everyone because they need to check linings and what not, but where no synchronisation is needed, I'm just trying to get an idea.  

Any info or tips will be greatly received. 

Hope all is going well for everyone. 

Hayze xx


----------



## Bexh2

Our clinic has been fairly swift, referral from GP to start of ICSI was only 8 months, I think that's mainly because I have no issues (I know of) and DH is just straight forward poor sperm. The worst experience was waiting 6 weeks after BFN for Consultant appt that lasted 5 mins and then another 6 weeks (would've been 10 weeks but got cancellation) for FET  nurse consultation. It just drags it all out. 
I'm 34, which I know they still consider ok, but with all the delays time soon passes. Also if it's BFN this time, when do they start testing me for further issues, after we've used our other 3 good embryos?

I think if we need another cycle we have to pay, so think we will use a purely private clinic.

Nervous, don't worry I only take folic acid and have only just started eating a bit healthier. I think along as u cut the caffeine and alcohol and take your folic acid u will be fine x


----------



## Carrie88

Nervousbuthopeful - what?? Really? I thought if you were private it became consultant led? And didn't have to go through the nurses line? Or is that another charge? It's so annoying we are restricted to not many clinics cos of the pgd part. Having said that, I agree the nurses are all lovely!! When I was last there one of the nurses said 'hi Caroline' as I walked down to the waiting room, I thought right I've definetly been here too many times hahaha!! Are you working up until Thursday? Hot bubble bath with candles and some relaxation music on will do you some good, half an hours quiet time can work wonders!! 

Bex - that's pretty quick! From our gp referral to the start of the first cycle was 22 months. And each pgd cycle is roughly 12 weeks, it's so long. We all defo have the patience of a saint. How are you getting on during the 2ww? If I have 3 failed transfer I would then want to be tested for issues! Fingers crossed we are all fine though, I think other issues are rare! 

Hayze - welcome  whars provera? Your protocol is different to mine! Mine was stay on the pill and then On day 21 start the buserelin injections 50ui. Then day 1 of period is day 1 of the FET so then start oestrogen and drop the buserelin and tomorrow I'm going for my first lining scan xx


----------



## Poppy07

Evening everyone, I've had my lining scan today and everything is as it should so I am booked in for transfer next Tuesday. We decided to go with a single embryo transfer although my husband would still like 2. 

Nervousbuthopeful I feel the same about not being more prepared for transfer, I've only just started taking multi vitamins and cut the caffeine today which has resulted in a bad headache. I'm feeling really tired which I was putting down to the Christmas break but now feel may be due to the drugs. 

Carrie this cycle is  a self funded one for me and my previous have been NHS with the same clinic. I've found my experience similar with both types of funding, it's hard to get through to staff on the phone but at clinic I've had good experiences. The only difference is that I've been told that as we are now self funding we had more choice over the number of embryos we have transferred.


----------



## Hayze

Carrie, provera is a progestogen that can be used to regulate and decrease heavy periods. I'm only on it for 7 days. I start the Buserelin injections on Saturday. From there mine sounds like yours. Good luck for tomorrow. Hope it all goes well. x


----------



## nervousbuthopeful

I've been reasoning with myself since my last post and I think the fact is that no matter what I do to prepare I will always think it's not enough. It's just the type of person I am. 
Carrie, to be fair to guys they did tell me from the outset that private patients get the same service as nHS funded. I did however feel that they could have started me on treatment sooner while my tests were being built since I am paying for it myself but they insisted I had to wait 3 months while they built the tests first which was very frustrating. 
I also think they take on too many patients. They advertise as having no waiting lists but on a couple of occasions I have been triple booked into an appointment slot because they are so busy. No wonder the waiting times at clinic have been so long! 
Yes I'm working tomorrow and back to work on Tuesday. Am glad the ET is on a Friday so I can have three days of putting my feet up post transfer!


----------



## Carrie88

Yay poppy I'm glad your lining scan went well and you have your set transfer date  not long to go! 

Nervoubuthopeful - I think everyone feels like this! I was saying to my fella tonight if guys say I'm ready tomorrow I will **** myself! Even though I've been waiting for this since we got the biopsy results I'm November I am like oh no I'm not ready. But we are ready! If it's gonna work, it's gonna work regardless of what we think we can do to influence it. Oh man really? I agree. I think they take on waaaay too many patients. With this cycle I was often waiting over an hour to be seen, one scan they couldn't scan me properly cos I needed to get my train back upto Liverpool. It was ridiculous!! 

Ahh hayze gotcha!! Ok from the start of buserelin injections you get a period a few days after. Then you lower your dose and I started estrogen and was told to expect a scan date 2-3 weeks after this. Based on cycle 1 I had a couple of scans cos my lining wasn't thick enough! Then once you're ready you start the pessaries or injections whichever you are on for about 6 days before transfer! Hope that helps lovely!! Xx


----------



## sarahlilly76

Hi all
Lots to catch up on. 
I have to say I do wonder about NHS bex and Carrie - everything has to fit on the days they run clinics in homerton. But at same time grateful we get this chance. 

Also weird that we all on different protocols. I am on bureslin injections from day 21 and then get a scan after 3 weeks. If ok (whatever that is) I start oestrogen (I think that's what the tablets are) then after 10 days if thick enough lining given dates to start cyclogest, stop bureslin and do FET. I got this all on a flow chart. 

I tell you we could get all our experiences work out the best and set up our own clinic at this rate  

X


----------



## ES1976

Hi everyone, my clinic prescribes Depot Decapeptyl 3mg injection on D1/2 or D21, scan/blood test 2 weeks after, Climaval or Progynova for 14 days, cyclogest then FET. Haven't come across many ladies following this protocol. We're NHS self funded and was told that they have to standardise treatment plans otherwise they wouldn't be able to see everyone so no personalised treatment whatsoever. I have also had a private clinic consult and while advised that every clinic has a different approach they still found it unusual that they were administering Decapeptyl on D1/2 so I'm stressing out about starting treatment. Maybe I'm overthinking and need to trust the clinic knows best??


----------



## er75

Morning all, and welcome hayze!

Hooray for your lining scan poppy. It's so exciting hearing everyone's updates.

Hope you are feeling a bit less stressed today nervousbuthopeful. My acupuncturist recommended looking for some mindfulness aps to help with daily stress. I haven't got round to trying one yet, but I think it is about relaxation and deep breathing etc. might look one out as I am generally getting a bit more anxious as the key dates are getting closer. Will let you know if they are worth doing!

I am on the same protocol as sarahlilly, buserelin from day 21, then a scan after 2 weeks to see if the lining is thin enough and then the clinic let me know when to start the oestrogen after that scan.

Es1976, it just goes to show that every clinic is different, and you just have to trust that they know what they are doing. I am really bad at googling what I think I should be doing and am well aware that there is a lot of misinformation on the internet so have to keep telling myself that they are the experts and I just need to go with what they say.

I am in a train to London this am for a work conference ( hence the early posting!). I am going to have to take my injection whilst out at dinner with friends. Has anyone had to do this before? I will feel like a bit of a druggie, nipping off to the loo to inject! Xx


----------



## nervousbuthopeful

Morning all! er75, when I was doing the injections for EC my husband and I went to the cinema to watch the bond movie. I had to go to the loos to inject and because I couldn't get my head round injecting myself my husband was doing them for me so he came too. It looked so strange that we both popped out for a few minutes from the movie and then went into th disable loos together! There was even a sign saying 'no sharps in bin' as if people inject in there all the time .. Urgh! And then went we walked out of the loo together there were three women walking past at the same time and they gave me the worst looks. But I suppose the whole thing did look pretty bad! Seriously though, it will be fine. Just make sure you don't touch anything while you're in there or let your needle make contact with anything.


----------



## Carrie88

Er75 yes I have. In fact I'll be doing it tonight coming back up from London! I travel from Liverpool to London  for my clinic so during stims I had to take cetrotide on the train and sometimes gonal f. I looked like a druggy preparing my cetrotide at the table with all these business men around me haha!! Like nervous but hopeful says just don't touch anything in there and make sure your needle doesn't come into contact with anything!!


----------



## Bexh2

er75, I've had worse. It's impossible to do the progesterone ones in your bum yourself unless you are a bendy yoga master cos you have to pull the plunger up slightly to check the bubbles for blood. I was working a late shift NYD's and had to get my colleague to do it! Luckily she knows what is going on as she is having lots of issues ttc. Also my DH has been on lates last 2 nights so I have had friends coming round to help! It's gonna be fun for the next 8-10 weeks if I get a BFP, all my friend will have seen my bum! Things we have to go through!! 😂


----------



## er75

Lol ladies! It is indeed a crazy process when you stop to think about it. 

Hope your appointment in London went well Carrie, was it just the blood test or did you also have a scan. I am keeping my fingers crossed that your TSH comes down.  Xx


----------



## Carrie88

I did and I'm on the train back home now. THey said my lining is perfect and I'm booked in for embryo transfer Thursday 14th Jan. 

I also had my thyroid blood test and I'm not feeling hopeful  even the blood lady didn't seen convinced cos she said it takes minimum of 3 weeks to come down. I'm not transferring if it's not down. The clinic are gonna call me Monday!


----------



## er75

Hooray for the perfect lining! Don't lose all hope about the TSH, remember mine came down a lot in just under 3 weeks on a much lower dose so it's not impossible and hopefully yours will be the same xx


----------



## Carrie88

Thanks chick I'm trying to stay positive but I don't feel it  do you remember your levels? Mine were 3.64 and they want them at 2.5 or below. If only the clinic had called me when they recieved the results at the beginning of December I would have been ok xx


----------



## Bexh2

Er75/Carrie
Do u both have thyroid issues or is this just a test they do?


----------



## Carrie88

No thyroid issues, just a test they do! My thyroid is actually normal but not normal enough for IVF x


----------



## Poppy07

That's strange Carrie, my clinic doesn't routinely test the thyroid. I hope your levels come down enough for your transfer to go ahead. 

I've had a migraine all day, drove to work which was a bit silly as I had a meeting 1 1/2 hours drive away to be told I looked awful and to go home. I feel a bit better this evening and really hope it is gone tomorrow.


----------



## Bexh2

Carrie, my thyroid has never been tested as far as I know. If it is BFN I might be asking about that!


----------



## er75

Hi Carrie, I can't remember the exact number but my TSH was right at the top end of the normal range so I think around 4 point something.

Bec, I don't have thyroid problems either really. As I said, the TSH was towards the upper end but still in the normal range and the free t3  and t4 were normal. I first had my thyroid tested at the recurrent miscarriage clinic, and they wouldn't give any treatment for those numbers. Had them rechecked at the Ivf clinic and they said they like to have TSH less than 2.5 for  ivf so started me on thyroxine.

Hope you are feeling better tomorrow poppy! Xx


----------



## Hayze

Thanks for all the info ladies.  I've had my appointment and my transfer date is likely to be in February, so I'm going to hop off over to that board now.  Wishing you all luck in your journeys. Hope it goes well. x


----------



## Carrie88

Do they not poppy and Bex? They may do but just not had told you? I didn't know my clinic did it till I got a call before I started cycle 1 to say it was a bit high. 

Er75 - I just need to try and stay positive!! I was thinking though my bloods were taken of day 14 of thyroxine right. My transfer is booked for day 21 of thyroxine. If on monday when I get the call and it's slightly too high like say it's 2.7...I was thinking of asking for a blood test on Wednesday (day before transfer) cos I would have been on it another week then!! 

I'm a bit frustrated. I should be so excited about this transfer and now I just feel sick with stress about it all  

Hope you feel better soon poppy xx


----------



## Bexh2

Hi, i'm going to ask about whether my thyroid has ever been tested if this is BFN. I haven't had any bloods between my fresh cycle in July/Aug 2015 and my FET, so i know it hasn't been tested this time. I did some research last night and it says it should be routinely tested as it can effect implantation and thats where we seem to be struggling, we have 5 good grade embryos they told us and my they describe my lining as "perfect" so it seems to be the implantation we are struggling with.
I've woken up this morning with lower back pain, so that could be a sign? Not had any other symptoms.


----------



## CassH

Afternoon girls 

I'm a bit behind on the thread - manic week at work!

Bex - i'm testing on 15th and again on 22nd. My clinic get us to test twice, I guess for chemical pregnancy reasons. Once we get a second positive, they then book us in for a viability scan at 7-8 weeks. Sadly I've never got to that part 

I'm also on the NHS, though am being treated at a private clinic. I've found them really good up until transfer, and then after that it seems you're on your own! xx


----------



## CassH

Forgot to say, it's just a home urine test, no bloods... not sure if my clinic even do bloods?!


----------



## Bexh2

Cass, I think I will wait and test on 16 Jan and then finally on 17 Jan as instructed then stop my medications if it's BFN. I haven't even ever got as far as the BFP stage! Have u had any symptoms?


----------



## Carrie88

Bex - I'd say that's a good sign!! How many days  are you past transfer now? 

My clinic don't do bloods either, just a test!!! 

My thyroid has come down to 2.17!!!! I am transferring our little Frostie Thursday 14th Jan!! Xx


----------



## Bexh2

Carrie, I'm 4dpt now. Back pain has eased off, had a little bit of cramping today, but it's hard to tell sometimes if it's in my head! Haha!

Not long now to transfer! Hopefully it will all go to plan, do u just have the one frostie?


----------



## Carrie88

Oh wow I thought you were more! If it's going slow for me how slow is it going for you right now lol? Well I'm crossing everything for us!! You can be the first positive person in the thread to set the month off  

No we have two unaffected ones  we lost 5 to my fiancé's genetic condition....annoyingly.


----------



## couple

We are patients at Liverpool Women's Hospital, living in Wales, we received a letter last year saying we would be funded by NHS for two cycles of IVF treatment. Went ahead with first cycle in the summer, collected over 30 eggs in August 2015 and hence transfer was put off for my body to recover for a few months (over-stimulation). We were lucky enough to have 12 great quality day 6 blastocyst embryos frozen from that cycle. Unfortunately the first and second single frozen embryo transfers have both failed. These are natural frozen embryo transfers - no meds or hormones taken. I was getting ready ready to book in for the third one - thinking we will just go through all our embryos until we get lucky, hoping third time lucky, hoping to save some for future child number 2 maybe... I have had the consent form from the nursing team posted as usual. Got my ovulation kit ready to start testing on day 10 this weekend so I can phone in with ovulation, transfer eing 6 days later. But today we got a letter from the hospital in the post which is really confusing, and frankly upsetting. And at this point we are really confused. It was our understanding that NHS funded cycle of IVF treatment would include the transfers of all the embryos from that cycle? All covered by NHS? Is this true or not? I ask because without explanation, the letter says the following: "I write with regard to a decision that your Clinical Commissioning Group (CCG) has made in respect of frozen embryo storage arrangements here at the Hewitt Fertility Centre. Their policy states that they will only fund the storage of embryos for a maximum of one year. Should you find yourself in this situation, storage and treatment can be continued on a self-funded basis. The cost for three years embryo storage is currently £540 and a Frozen Embryo Transfer is £1150-£1300 per cycle depending on whether medication is required." The letter goes on about whom to contact to ask questions. Since it is Friday night and no one available to ask, I have just cried my eyes out dreading that this means any more FETs would have to be funded by us. Since two didn't work out, (and nor did our 3 prior IUIs), I am really worried that if we now have to pay to use the remaining embryos from our first IVF cycle, we will simply be unable to use them, as we can just about afford to pay for one transfer. Does anybody know hos this works? Anyone else out there funded by NHS having FET number 3, 4, 5, etc.., without having to pay? Please someone tell me all embryos from this cycle should be transferred without a cost. Otherwise I will have to accept already now, before we even get chance to use them, that we might not ever have children, due to lack of money...


----------



## Bexh2

Hi couple, my understanding was that the NHS cycle covered all your frozen embryos from that cycle until you have a live birth, after that if you have any remaining frosties you have to pay to use them and for storage. It sounds like you are going to have to pay for the storage after a year as that is the CCG decision, but it doesn't seem clear on the payment for transfers. Every CCG is different on what they fund, i only get one NHS cycle! I wouldn't worry too much and phone them Monday.


----------



## nervousbuthopeful

Hi couple, I'm afraid I don't have any advice to offer as I'm self-funded on the NHS. I hope the weekend goes quickly for you so you can find out where you stand as soon as possible.

Carrie, great news on your tsh levels. Good luck for thurs x

Well ladies I'm PUPO!!! All went smoothly today and  planning to spend the whole weekend resting!


----------



## er75

Fantastic news about the TSH Carrie! PMA! ( easier said than done, I know!).

Congrats on being pupo nervous, I either didn't realise or totally forgot you were having the transfer today, sorry! Glad it went well.

Welcome to the thread couple. Sadly I don't know about the nhs funding rules as am self funding but it sounds, from what you have written, that they are referring to storage, not transfer. How long ago did you start your original cycle? Was it a more than a year ago?

Glad your 2ww is going ok Bex and Cass. Xx


----------



## Poppy07

Hi, I'm feeling a bit better today but still have a dull headache. I've never been offered thyroid testing, my last cycle was in Sept 10 and prior to starting this one I was asked to do routine cycle blood tests and that was it. If this cycle doesn't work out I will ask. 

I'm glad your transfer has gone well nervousbuthopeful, I hope you enjoy a relaxing weekend. What advice have people been given by their clinics about what to do post transfer? I've been advised to take it easy but carry on as normal. 

That's great news about your results Carrie. 

Sorry Couple I don't have any advice about funding for FET, we used our NHS funding for our fresh cycles.


----------



## couple

Thank you ladies for you advice and information. The IVF started (stimming) in July, egg collection was in August but as over 30 eggs were collected, I was informed as soon as I came around after the op, that they wouldn't be going ahead with fresh transfer due to possible hyper stimulation. So we had to wait 3 bleeds first before the first frozen transfer, which was in November, the second was in December just before Christmas. Neither worked out. I just assumed the third one would go ahead right after the first two. I thought it the third one doesn't work, then I'll get together with the doc to see possible reasons or other tests that could be taken as so far there has been no problem on my side (on paper). thank you all so much, I haven't used this forum very much, but really didn't know who to turn to, it being Friday night. I guess I will just have to wait til I can speak to them. My understanding was also, that a 'cycle' would include the transfer of all frosties that came from that cycle's collection, never thought it might be otherwise. I can understand them asking for a a fee for storage, but mortified to see them telling us we can self-fund further FETs... :/ I also assumed this wouldn't happen until perhaps we are already parents of one child and we wanted to go back to use left over embryos for second baby (how hopeful am I)  I would like to keep positive, but this has truly set me back a bit. Thank you for being here. Thank god this forum exists. It is wonderful to read of the ladies' success stories too! It gives me hope! thank you again


----------



## Poppy07

Just a thought Couple is there a page for your clinic on here where you could ask about funding? It's bad of them to send you the letter so that you receive it at a time when you are unable to contact them for 2 days for advice.


----------



## couple

I am not really sure Poppy? I tried googling things but not getting anywhere, most pages I find are really general and say how many 'cycles' of IVF are funded in England, Wales of Scotland... but they don't specify how many embryos from a cycle get actually transferred for free...? The storage cost (for 3 years) doesn't worry me as much as the cost of the transfer... I mean for 10 embryos that would mean between £11,000 and £13,000 - there is just no way we could afford even half, or even third of that, sadly  you never know, it could be some standard automatic letter as it we are approaching end of financial year, but still, who knows... til Monday then...


----------



## CassH

Bex - symptoms wise, had some cramps the day after transfer, and ridiculously tired today, and just woken up from napping on the sofa for the last 2hrs. Other than that, not much going on! I've been so worried and nervous during the 2ww with our last two tries - i'm really trying to just chill out this time. I've only told one close friend what's going on, rather than thee family etc - and it's really taken the pressure off. How are you feeling?

Congrats to those that are PUPO, and waiting for transfer - there's a few of us at similar stages which is nice  lots of moral support!

Couple - I was under the impression from my clinic that the frosties were a 'bonus' try, and we weren't told of any further costs to use these, other than the storage cost after 1yr.

Xx


----------



## couple

Cassh, fresh transfer was not an option for us due to high egg number, I was basically told we couldn't go ahead and would have to wait for frozen. We had a meeting with doc following egg collection, fertilisation and freezing. He was over the moon with quality of blastocysts and said since there was 12 of them he 'probably wouldn't see us again' - implying a pregnancy would eventually come - unless we come back to attempt second pregnancy. That's why I am so confused by this letter, at no point did anyone say 'hey, you might have 12 embies, but only 2 goes are free and then you will have to pay'. The doc only mentioned cost of storage, that we would have to pay to store them at some point. Strange. People keep saying to check with 'our' CCG but I don't know who that is or where they are or how to find them. Wouldn't it be cruel to have 10 perfect embies sitting in the freezer and be unable to use them :/ I never thought it would all come down to money.


----------



## CassH

Morning Couple - seems a bit strange that they didn't mention anything to you  With the NHS, we get 3 fresh tries, and we're told any frozen we got off the back of the fresh, we're included too. Not sure if there's a limit to it, but they didn't say there was? Hopefully you can speak to someone on Monday and get the answers you want.

Big hugs xx


----------



## Bexh2

Couple - use the link to find your CCG http://www.nhs.uk/servicedirectories/pages/ccglisting.aspx

The CCG 's control the funding. I wouldn't worry about money yet till you know exactly what costs you are expected to pay, you are really lucky having so many quality frosties &#128578;

Cass, i've had no more symptoms, i was very positive last time, but this time i've felt negative from the off. Your symptoms sound promising!


----------



## JoBell

Hi ladies  

I had my FET yesterday morning and I'm finding the 2WW hard already lol. We had two embryos in storage but only one was put back inside me. I got the phone call in the morning to tell me the first one had survived 100% so the other would be left in the freezer. I had cramping a few hours after the transfer and they seem to be a bit stronger today. I seem to need a wee every hour which really isn't like me. No idea if that's got anything to do with it. I'm driving myself mad looking for signs and symptoms already! I've been reading success stories to keep myself positive  

Joanne x


----------



## CassH

Bex - I've been really positive the last two times, and this time I'm just chilled about it. I over analysed everything both times, and it did me no good! Just going to take whatever this round throws at me I think  I don't think true symptoms start this early anyway... although we still over analyse them anyway, haha 

Jo - congrats on being PUPO!

xx


----------



## JoBell

Thank you  How soon do you all do a pregnancy test after FET? x


----------



## nervousbuthopeful

Hi Jo - congrats on being PUPO!
i had my FET yesterday as well and my OTD is 19 Jan - so 11 days. How about  you?


----------



## JoBell

Congratulations to you too!!

I'm still learning what all of these abbreviations mean lol. Our blood test is booked for the 22nd. Were your embryos frozen on day 3 or 5? x


----------



## nervousbuthopeful

Mine were a day 5 transfer.


----------



## JoBell

Ours were frozen on day 3. Have you had any cramp pains? x


----------



## Carrie88

Hi Jo - congrats on being pupo!! Hope the 2ww gets a bit easier for you!! 

Ladies do you know if there's a set time to take the pessaries? My clinic just said day and night! They didn't say they had to be a certain time or anything. I just wondered? 

Meant to be eating healthy but we've just been out to an all you can eat Spanish tapas restaurant so not healthy at all haha


----------



## Bexh2

Carrie - I had to take 2 pessaries before bed last time. I would put one in on a night before bed and the other at a time when u aren't moving about too much as I found they get dislodged quite easily if you move around a lot and if that happens your body might not absorb it all.

I've had a really difficult day hormones all over the place, headachy, but also noticed by boobs are a bit sore, so that's made me feel a bit more positive something might be happening!


----------



## JoBell

Thank you  

I have to use 3 pessaries a day. Morning, mid afternoon and night. My boobs have been really painful for around a week and feel really heavy. I'm guessing this is from the progesterone pessaries. I've had crampy pains all day and stabbing pains in my ovary area when I stand up. I'm analysing every little pain and feeling lol x


----------



## Carrie88

Ooh right. I took my first one at 6.30am cos I had work at 8am and I laid there till 7.15am. 

I'll probably take my next one in an hour but I think I'll ask the boy to do it for me, his fingers are longer than mine haha! 

Oooh fingers crossed ladies these sore boobs are something positive


----------



## Poppy07

I have pessaries to use with an applicator, so far I've dropped one down the loo and one on the floor! I have to use them 3 times a day so am trying to space them evenly during the day when possible.


----------



## Carrie88

Ha poppy!! I tried to get an applicator from boots today but it was not happening! Xx


----------



## CassH

Jo - day 5 freeze for us 

I'm the same as you with the naughty food Carrie... went to Prezzo last night, and been round my friend for an Indian tonight! Oh dear!

xx


----------



## nervousbuthopeful

JoBell, I've not had any symptoms yet... Nothing. Not sure what to make of that. 

I have to take two pessaries. One in morning and one at night. I've been taking them 12 hours apart at 8 and 8.


----------



## Poppy07

Carrie my applicators we prescribed by the clinic, got a huge box of them as they are for one use only. They are making the pessaries easy to use now I've got the hang of it!

For those of you on the 2ww I didn't have any symptoms of significance during the 2ww of my previous successful cycle. Fingers crossed for you all.


----------



## JoBell

Morning ladies  

I noticed I had stabbing pains during the night everytime I turned over and woke up bursting for the loo. I'm still analysing every little pain! hahahaha x


----------



## Bexh2

Morning ladies

Jo - my boobs were like that with the pessaries, but not this time when I'm on injections, which is weird?

I've had to take paracetamol twice over night due to the most horrendous headache, I couldn't even sleep it off and I hardly ever suffer with headaches. I googled it and it said paracetamol are OK during 2ww, has anyone else had to do this?


----------



## CassH

Bex - I had some headaches last time round, during the 2ww - I tried using a little stick thing called 4 Head which I got in the pharmacy, and it helped a little...


----------



## Carrie88

I hope my pessaries are getting pushed far enough up with my finger! Got my fella to do it last night and God knows what he did up there but it ended up being high up but on its side! He's not doing it again! My times are a bit all over the place cos of my working hours but from Monday I'm gonna try do them 12 hours apart! 

Jo - I hope stabbing pains are good!! Could be the embryo starting to bury in? Fingers crossed!! 

Bex - sorry to hear you've got a headache  I know parcetomol is safe cos it's safe in pregnancy. Have you been drinking loads of water?


----------



## Bexh2

Cass, I might try one of those, I think it's my neck causing the headaches sat with a heat pack on it in bed and it seems to have eased it a little.

Carrie, I checked with the clinic this morning and they said paracetamol is fine too, I think I'm drinking plenty, but going to up it a bit.

I was tempted to test this morning as I'm 6dp5dt and most people seem to get true result around now, but I resisted. I am going to test early as I prefer to loose a little bit of hope at a time if it's BFN rather than all in one go. 

Is anyone else planning on testing early and for those who have had BFP how early did u get them?


----------



## Carrie88

I hope you feel better soon chick! It could be a hormone headache? 

In cycle 1 I tested at 7dp5dt and it did prepare me for OTD when it was negative. This time I want to live in my PUPO bubble and I'm gonna test day 9 or day 10 I think xx


----------



## JoBell

Can someone tell me what these letters and numbers mean? lol. I haven't got a clue! 6dp 5dt? I read the abbreviations and meanings but it's not sinking in. 

I took my Climival this morning and noticed I didn't take one last night! Do you think it will be ok or should I be worried? x


----------



## Carrie88

Hi Jo!! 

6dp5dt means 6 days past 5 day transfer 

6pd3dt means 6 days past a 3 day transfer 

OTD is official test date 

Hmm I think you would be fine but I would make sure you don't miss anymore. And I'd ring your clinic to let them know as well. That's your oestrogen right? You should be ok from missing one xx


----------



## JoBell

Ah thank you! I get it now lol. My clinic isn't open today so I will give them a call tomorrow. I'm going to have a look for the leaflet to see if it says anything on there about missing a tablet. I suppose there's not much I can do about it now. I don't know how I managed to forget  x


----------



## Carrie88

It will probably say move onto the next dose and don't double up!! Aww chick it happens!! There's a lot to remember!! I made a medication tick chart in my 2ww, wrote down all the meds I had to take and then ticked them off as I took them!


----------



## CassH

Very tempted to test early this time... I'm 5dp5dt. Dunno what's happened to me today but I'm feeling really negative and just think it hasn't worked, and I feel fed up with the wait already! Now feel even more pressure although I'm over the moon for her x

Just had my best friend round for a cuppa and she broke some news to me. She was in floods of tears and didn't know how to tell me, but she's just found out she's pregnant.


----------



## JoBell

The strips of tablets have the days written on them which is how I noticed I hadn't taken 3 yesterday. 

Aww it's always hard hearing someone is pregnant especially when it's someone close to you. I tend to 'unfollow' pregnant friends on ******** to avoid the scan pictures and baby talk. Some days I can cope and others I really can't. 

One minute I'm very positive and the next Im telling myself it probably won't work. It's definitely an emotional roller coarser! Fingers crossed we are the people telling everyone we are pregnant very soon! x


----------



## CassH

Nor sure what happened with my message above but it's gone a bit crazy - not quite sure how that happened as I didn't type it like that!? I'm sure it makes some kinda sense though


----------



## Bexh2

Cass, it's incredibly hard when you find out a friend is pregnant. One of my best friends is about 18 weeks pregnant, first month of trying and I know she felt uncomfortable telling me. I sat and had a little cry, it's not jealousy it just reminds you off the whole unfairness of the situation. We waited, got married, bought a house and waited till we could afford children comfortably and now some people who got married when we did are on their second pregnancies and other people just seem to decide one day they want a baby and are pregnant 2 months later!. People don't even ask us anymore about children as I think it's obvious to them we are having issues as we never made a secret of wanting them when we got married. 

On the positive side how lovely it will be if h are pregnant together x


----------



## CassH

That's what I keep thinking... I'm so happy for her, and I don't want her feeling awkward around me, regardless of which direction my treatment takes this time. Would be amazing to go through it at the same time as someone so close though. Best keep my fingers, and toes crossed!

One really odd symptom I've got is really cold feet (as in literally, not cold feet about treatment haha). They feel freezing, but when I touch them, they're not as cold as I think they are. Had cold hands too. Just a bit odd as not had it during the 2ww before. Anyone else ever had that too?


----------



## Carrie88

Aww Cass! I bet she was so scared to tell you! Two of my best friends are pregnant...one 7 months and the other 4 months. At the beginning of this cycle the 4 month friend said she had a vision of a photo of the three of us in March, one was 9 months, her 6 months and I was 3 months. I hope she's right cos it would be lovely for us to be pregnant together but it has mad this cycle hard. There has been a hell of a lot of tears from me, especially when I've met up with them and talk has just been all baby. I've not met up with them for a while and I'm not going to until I know the outcome of this cycle xx


----------



## Bexh2

Cass, I had cold feet last night but it's something I often have! Could be a sign though that something is interfering with your circulation! 

I'm back in bed with this awful headache and I feel quite sick wth it now too, it definitely seems to be my neck, which hasn't been like this for years. Can't see me going to work tomorrow. I'm ok as long as I don't move.


----------



## Poppy07

Hi, a quick question for those of you that have already had their transfer. I'm currently taking 2mg of progynova 3x daily, will I keep taking this after my transfer?


----------



## Bexh2

Hi Poppy, I was on 12mg progynova then cut to 8mg when I started my progesterone injections week before transfer and I have to continue that until my test and then if it's BFP till I'm 10-12 weeks pregnant, so assume you will be the same x


----------



## Robino

Hello all  

I wonder if I could join you in this thread please?

I'm newly registered, so technically a bit of a "stalker/watcher", sorry  

I had FET (5 day blastocyst) last Thursday 7th Jan, so 3dp5dt. Completely symptom, which suppose expected. Although sore boobs, probably pessary-related!?

This is my second FET, first Nov was natural cycle and a BFN. This time I'm on patches and progesterone pessaries.

I've had an up and down IVF time; old-ish 37 (although don't feel it ) now, using donor sperm due to DH having a Y chromosome deletion (completely normal otherwise just no sperm produced ), have a gorgeous 4 yr old who was conceived first time using IUI  ! We've been trying 2 years to have a sibling to no avail. 4 x failed IUIs, a year of IVF.... I have, thankfully, a very good ovarian reserve but means I got bad OHSS during attempts at egg collection. 2 x abandoned cycles due to this; Oestradiol level up to 30,000!!  Finally in September last year I got to EC and got 46 eggs  ... 23 fertilised out of that we got 8 good embryos  . I developed mild OHSS so they had to be frozen and wait for my hormones to settle. 

Nov natural cycle was possibly a bit rushed/too soon, although did get LH surge 2 consecutive months. I had loads of, obviously imaginery, pregnancy symptoms  .

So that's how I'm here and would love to join you to get me through this TWW. Sorry if all that is TMI.

Good luck to all


----------



## JoBell

Hi Robino and welcome  

I had my first FET last Friday so I'm just a day behind you but my embryos were frozen on day 3. I had one 8 cell embryo transferred and the other is still in storage. I've had cramp pains since it was done and I feel really sickly now but I have IBS so it could just be linked to that. 

Bex - I hope your headache has eased and you are feeling better. 

x


----------



## Robino

Thanks JoBell  ... Let's hope the cramp pains are implantation. I've kind of imagined I've had vague ones today, but it might just be wind  ! Why else would one have cramps at this stage!?

I'm on Evorel patches 100 2 patches at a time changed every fourth day, got absolutely no symptoms from these. Started Cyclogest pessaries 2 a day 5 days before FET, after lining thickness scan. I've tried to space them at 12hr intervals, but since I've been advised to lie down for 30mins afterwards hard to be exact! 

Bex - I did have really bad headaches from about fourth day of pessaries until transfer. I put it down to progesterone? Are you a bit further into TWW than me? 

x


----------



## Bexh2

Ladies, 

I caved in this afternoon and tested(twice), a very faint but definite BFP!! I'm 6DP5DT.

We are totally in shock, but very cautious as it is so faint, I'm going to test first thing in the morning to double check. We have never got a BFP before😬

Still got headache, but it's easing, doubt I'm going to work tomorrow as I really need to look after myself now x


----------



## JoBell

Oh wow! Congratulations!! I will probably end up testing early but I don't want to do it too early and have to wait ages to have it confirmed. I was told not to test earlier than day 12 so I will try to wait until then. 

I've got awful pains in my stomach now  I think it could be the pessaries x


----------



## er75

Evening ladies, welcome to everyone who has joined recently (quite a few!)

Wow, congrats Bex, fantastic news about the BFP! I'm so happy for you! What a great start for this group too!

And so many on the 2ww now. I am keeping my fingers crossed for everyone xx


----------



## CassH

Evening ladies,

Poppy - i'm taking 8mg Progynova daily, and have to continue to test day, then if good news to 12wks.

Bex - congratulations!!! That's fab news!!! You must be over the moon.

Welcome to the group Robino 

xx


----------



## Poppy07

Congratulations Bex, that's brilliant news. I hope your headache eases up soon, definitely stay off work tomorrow and look after yourself. 

Thanks to the people that replied to my question, I'm not sure if I have enough tablets to last me through which was why I was wondering, I will double check.


----------



## Carrie88

Welcome Robino 

Bex - congratulations lovely! I hope you've got a stronger second line this morning? Xx


----------



## Bexh2

Thanks for all the good wishes, I did a clearblue digital this morning and a very clear "pregnant 1-2" which is 1-2 weeks from conception. Very happy, but we know this is the first step of many! Also feeling a little better, which is great!

Hoping this is a good start to the group and there are going to be many more soon!


----------



## Carrie88

Yaaaaay!!! Congratulations lovely! Fab news for the thread


----------



## summerbell

Morning ladies!

Room for a little one ?  Just had to check my profile to see what number of FET I am on - cannot believe it is 5!!!  Although it feels like 500:/

Started DR in Dec, baseline scan last week - lining was too thick, back for another scan tomorrow.  Fingers crossed it has thinned it's self down!!


----------



## Robino

Hello everyone  .

Welcome new people! 

Bex- wow that's fantastic congratulations! Think you're only 2/3 days ahead of me and for once I've not yet been tempted to test! Hope you carry on feeling better.

Summerbell that sounds like quite a lot of IVF... let's hope that lining thins  

Happy Monday x


----------



## Robino

Hello again..

Could I ask for a little consensus/few opinions on whether you've been swimming after FET before OTD?

I'm probably being over-cautious as i'm sure it is fine as if you got pregnant naturally you'd go without knowing! I've just read things about cervix still being a bit open after transfer and increasing risk of infections. Plus progesterone pessaries might make this worse?

Would be interested in what others have done please .. my little boy wants to go tomorrow and i'll be 5dp5dt.

Thanks ladies  x


----------



## JoBell

Hi ladies 

I've had a pretty crap day today. The cramp has been a lot stronger and I've had pains in my back. I feel really sick too. Today is day 3 so a bit early for symptoms really. I haven't had a good day at work so that hasn't helped 

Robino - I would probably avoid swimming but I don't really know if you can or not. I know you arent meant to go in hot tubs or hot baths but I suppose the swimming pools won't be hot. 

Hope you are all well x


----------



## CassH

Evening ladies 

Well... have a feeling this round may be over for us. Had some cramps and a bit of spotting  Feeling very depressed, a fed up with this whole IVF malarkey.

Hope everyone's had a better day than me! xx


----------



## er75

Hi  and welcome summerbell, hope your scan goes ok tomorrow and the lining is thin enough (I have my down reg scan on Wednesday so i will  be hoping for the same, AF was late this month and only just started today so I am not very hopeful)

Robino, I have heard mixed things about swimming with some clinics saying to avoid it in the 2ww and others saying it's ok. Is there someone at the clinic you could phone and ask?

Sorry your day has been rubbish Jobell. Hopefully feeling sick is a good sign.

Cass, it's not over yet, I know lots of ladies that have had some bleeding in early pregnancy and who have gone on to have a successful pregnancy. Fingers crossed you will be one of them xx


----------



## JoBell

Thank you 

Cass - I read spotting is common during the 2WW. Fingers crossed it's just a sign the embryo is sticking x


----------



## Bexh2

Robino - I wouldn't risk swimming for the sake of another week.

Cass - cramping and spotting could both be good signs, I am having quite a bit of cramping too! How many days are you now? 

JoBell - those could be encouraging symptoms something is going on!


----------



## Carrie88

Hi everyone!! 

Robino- I probably wouldn't risk swimming either X 

Cass - I'd say spotting could be good!' Could be implantation spotting? 

Jo - sorry to hear you're feeling crappy  hopefully those are going to be pregnancy symptoms!! 

Ladies what's your opinion on rare steak before transfer? Safe to eat? I love rare steak and I've just been to yo sushi and had some, I had rare steak for tea last Thursday and me and the fiancé are going to a steakhouse for tea oh Wednesday night! 

I won't have any after transfer but do you think before is ok? Anxiety mind over taking again


----------



## er75

Hi Carrie,

I love rare steak, and have never thought of it as something to avoid during ivf. I went out for dinner on Thursday and had it then and it didn't even cross my mind not to have it, but having just googled it I can see how anxiety could take over! 

If it were me, I would still have it, especially if it was a decent restaurant xx


----------



## Carrie88

Me too!! It is amazing!! Rare steak is mmmmm!! Thanks Hun! That's what I thought I've been eating it for years and years so Domt see why it would make me unwell now xx


----------



## CassH

Thanks for the support girls - it's just nice knowing there is somewhere to talk to others who know what this process is like! Touch wood - I've not had any more blood tonight, had some cramping though. It's strange as what can spell bad news, can also be common in women that have gone on to have a baby - you just never know! Just going to try and keep calm about everything. No testing early now - going to hold out!

Robino - I'd probably steer clear of the pool too to bee honest - just in case. 

Carrie - my clinic have advised to stay away from any 'under-cooked' meat after ET. I think some of it is so over the top. I was sat googling what I could and couldn't have in Prezzo on Friday night... wasn't sure if I was allowed Mozarella, or peperoni and cured meats!

xx


----------



## Bexh2

Cass- Hope there has been no more bleeding? I am having worse cramps the last couple of days and I'm seeing that as positive and you are only a day behind me I think, so surely that's a good sign they started around same time as me?

I've been testing everyday and line is getting stronger. Also feeling really sick and only thing making it better is eating! On the subject of eating I went through my only pregnancy book and made lists of what I should be eating and it's a challenge to get it all in, so ordered some pregnancy vitamins too! Only been on folic acid up to now. I'm not a massive fruit and veg lover and probably only manage 3 portions a day so really having to up my intake.

Carrie - I think rare steak is fine, I think it's only really pate, some cheeses and uncooked shellfish you need to stay away from.


----------



## Carrie88

Haha Cass in cycle 1 I did exactly the same in pizza express! 

Bex - oooh my friend whose pregnant was like that! Felt sick and the only thing making it better was eating, she ate things like Pom bears and that helped her stomach. It's a great sigh you are though


----------



## CassH

No more bleeding, and cramps have eased, so feel more relaxed today. Just going to try and get my head into work to take my mind off it!

Bex - i'm aa day behind you, so it's comforting knowing we're both experiencing some similar symptoms, and knowing you have your BFP  we need some more positive news on the thread!


----------



## JoBell

Hi ladies. I had a bit of discharge this morning and it's turned a pinky colour  Im completely fed up and keep crying. I know it could be a good sign but I'm starting to lose hope already x


----------



## Robino

Hello .... thanks very all the replies i've decided to stay clear of the pool. DH meeting us at the gym after work to take son in the water .. I can sit on the side and read my book!

CassH - glad you're feeling better and using work as a distraction, I'll be doing the same tomorrow.

Bexh2 - brill that line getting darker   . I've been taking the Vitabiotics pre-conception vitamins and I know they do a pregnancy one too. Expensive but nothing like IVF!

Carrie88 - I reckon steak ok too (are or otherwise!) lots of iron  !

JoBell - hope you're feeling better, you must be about the same stage as me, i'm 5dp5dt. When are you going to test! I really feel so normal at the moment I daren't test!

Sorry i've missed loads of people out but I hope you're all feeling well and having a good Tuesday   x


----------



## Robino

Hey JoBell - think our posts crossed!

Surely that could be a good sign if you're 5 days post - ish? Bit of implantation bleeding?

Don't loose hope   x


----------



## CassH

Know how you feel Jo - such a nerve wracking thing this IVF!
Could well be implantation.

xx


----------



## Poppy07

I've had my embryo transfer this morning, it all went well and we watched the transfer on screen so it was lovely. Fingers crossed it is a sticky embryo. This cycle feels a bit more surreal than my previous, does anyone else feel this with FET? I don't know if it's because I haven't gone through the retrieval stage. It's funny how different clinics give different advice afterwards. I was advised no baths or swimming until after test day Robino. 

Carrie I was advised to follow the NHS guidance on eating in pregnancy. 

How are you managing with your little boy to look after Robino? I don't think I'm going to be able to take it easy like I did on previous cycles but I hope it will make the time go faster having my girls to take care of. 

Thinking of everyone else in the 2ww turmoil. I hope your bleeding settles Jobell.


----------



## Robino

Glad all went well Poppy07, it is a bit weird seeing embryo on screen isn't it. In the FET I had in Nov it was hatching so I got all excited that is was going to stick, so was really down when it didn't. Now i'm trying to rationalise that maybe it was too far hatched!!

Yes, I don't like that everyone gets very different advise, I was told to "go back to normal"! The doctor even said have a drink as it was Friday  

I'm managing good with little boy, thanks Poppy07. He was in nursery the day of transfer and I had day off work so it was a chance to relax! Since then i've kind of gone back to normal, just not swimming! He's a bit non-stop but it does keep me occupied. Your twins must to a similar age, not sure how well i'd cope with twins  

Hope everyone is having a good day x


----------



## JoBell

Thanks ladies. I'm home from work and I haven't had anymore bleeding/discharge. Fingers crossed you are right and it's an implantation bleed. This 2WW is killing me! 

Sending big hugs to anyone who needs one!

Robino - Im 4dp3dt. My transfer was Friday x


----------



## Carrie88

Jo - fingers crossed it was implantation bleeding!! I hope work wasn't too bad!! 

Poppy - I'm glad ET went well. You're gonna  be very close to me!! Yeah this cycle feels surreal to me atm. Mainly because it's taken so long (4 months) and also cos I didn't expect the first cycle to work but cos I'm under 30 I'm hoping and praying this one does. Also a lot of my friends are pregnant now and they weren't in cycle 1 so I'm putting a bit more pressure on myself. 

Robino/ Cass / Bex / nervousbuthopeful / er75 and anyone else I've missed hope you ladies are doing ok xx

I feel sick thinking about my transfer on Thursday now. I've been great but now I feel constantly sick. I think it's cos im off work now and all I've been thinking is next time people see me I'll either be pregnant or I won't. Very weird!! 

We are packing tonight for London and doing a food shop tonight as well ready for the 2ww!! Train leaves Liverpool tomorrow at 1pm!!


----------



## JoBell

What pregnancy tests do you all use? I've just read something that said not to use the clearblue digital ones and they are the ones I bought. Typical! lol x


----------



## Bexh2

Jobell - used clearblue digital and it came up fairly quickly with the same result as the cheap Morrisons and Sainsburys ones. I think whatever  test you use there are a number of different factors that can effect them x

I've had quite bad cramping the last hour or so, not like AF pains but same area 😬


----------



## Carrie88

I think the HCG level on a clear blue doesn't read it unless it's quite high so for some people it may say negative when it's positive!! I've heard the first response are the best X


----------



## JoBell

That's the same pains I've had. Not the same as my normal cramp but in my ovary area. I'm praying they are good pains x


----------



## CassH

Congrats on being PUPO Poppy!

Jo - glad the bleeding has stopped, thats great  pregnancy test wise - I've used Clearblue digital a few times and always found them accurate. I've also used cheap ones from Tesco and Sainsbury's and they've been fine too.


----------



## Bexh2

Jobell - when r you testing?!


----------



## Bexh2

My cramping has eased! I am literally a nervous wreck! Haha! My cramping is very central sort of vertical, rather than a horizontal area like AF pains if that makes sense?


----------



## JoBell

Bex - Im not testing until at least next Wednesday. I just want to be prepared lol. My cramp is exactly the same as yours! It goes up from my ovaries to my stomach. I'm a nervous wreck too! I'm avoiding going to the toilet which really isn't good but I'm so worried I will be bleeding  x


----------



## Poppy07

The 2ww is so hard, I imagine I will be analysing every twinge next week. I've been told to test 11 after my 5 day transfer so next Saturday, I wonder if I will hold out that long. 

Have people been told to change their dose of progesterone following transfer? The nurse told me to keep it the same today but the info sheet she gave me details a lower dose. 

Robino my girls are at school so I have a bit of quiet time in the day but other than that life is busy! Have you gone back to doing housework etc? My clinic were a bit ambiguous about that. I work part time and I am working at home as much as possible until test day as my job can be quite stressful. 

I hope you are able to relax a bit before your transfer Carrie and feel better about it, it's so easy to put too much pressure on ourselves in this process.


----------



## er75

Hello everyone!

Congrats on being pupo poppy! Glad the transfer went well. I had no idea you would be able to see it on a screen. 

Glad your bleeding has stopped Jobell. Still keeping my fingers crossed for all of you in the 2ww.

Good luck for your transfer on Thursday Carrie. Remember, you have done the best  that you possibly can for this transfer and we are all sending positive vibes your way.

I have my down regulation scan tomorrow plus a blood test for my TSH. I am hoping they go ok and I get the go ahead to start the oestrogen, as I really don't want anymore delays. I know a couple of weeks delay would be nothing really, but all this waiting seems like torture! Xx


----------



## JoBell

The bleeding has started again  It was a bit darker this time. I'm really starting to lose hope x


----------



## CassH

How is the bleeding this morning Jo? Have my fingers crossed for you.

I don't seem to have any symptoms at all at the mo, and I'm sure I've been in agony at this point with ridiculously sore boobs. So I'm preparing myself for a negative result on Friday.


----------



## Carrie88

Good luck for your scan today er75!! Fingers crossed you can start your oestrogen!! I feel like TSH levels are the bane of my life lol!! 

Jo - I'm still praying its implantation for you cos I thought the meds suppressed any period sort of bleeding? 

Cass - I still have my fingers crossed for you so much xx 

Poppy - no my progesterone is the same! 200mg in the morning and 200mg at night. 

I had a bit of a breakdown last night. I was telling my two pregnant friends in a ********  group how anxious and sick I was starting to feel if this transfer doesn't work and they were supportive for about a minute and then one went off to say she was upset and cried today because the pram she likes doesn't fit in her boot. Really? A friend has told you she's scared she might never become a Mum and you come back with you're upset a pram won't fit in your car? 

Well I blew didn't I and I've left the ******** group. They both understood why but I just can't listen to poop like that right now.


----------



## Bexh2

Carrie, I don't blame you for leaving the group. I think people genuinely don't realise how hard IVF is and just assume it works in the end for everyone, so what's the problem!, whilst we all have that fear of "what if it never works" and "I can't put myself through it again". 

Cass, my boobs have been ok this time, a little sore whereas when I was BFN they were agony and could physically see a difference, so I think another good sign!!

Jo, really hope the bleeding has stopped x

Poppy, congrats on the transfer!

Er75, I hope your scan goes well

I've taken the rest of the week off work, cramps are becoming more frequent, but testing everyday and still getting darker. My DH is so excited he can't contain himself, which I feel is putting a lot of pressure on me, but he knows the risks. I'm just taking one step at a time x


----------



## CassH

Carrie - totally understand where you're coming from. I don't think people understand what this process puts you through. I've had people tell me to chill out in the past tries and that it's just a pregnancy like any other, and that they can't understand why I'm so cautious. But it's not that easy with IVF as you don't get as many tries! 

One of my friends is due in March (if our last round had worked, I'd be due in March), and she keeps messaging me moaning about her pregnancy. Saying things like she's fed up now, she's so heavy, she can't cope... blah blah blah. I just think I'd give anything to feel that way. She knows full well what we're going through, and still messages me looking for sympathy. So I've ended up being blunt with her lately!

Thanks Bex - fingers crossed all is well, I just don't feel it this time! In 48hrs i'll know either way... x


----------



## JoBell

Hi ladies. I hope you are all well. 

The bleeding was pinky brown this morning and it seemed to have eased a bit at 10. I'm still avoiding going to the toilet! I've tried to take it easy at work this morning and Im still praying it's just implantation. 

Speak to you all later x


----------



## er75

Hi all,

Glad the bleeding has eased a bit jobell, really hoping it's implantation

Good luck for the next 48 hrs Cass. I am so keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Carrie, I have unfriended lots of people on ******** as I couldn't bear looking at pics of their ultrasound scans and babies. I felt like a ***** doing that, but needed to for my sanity. This whole process is so hard to go through with all of the various stages stressing you out even more along the way ( no of eggs, no that fertilise, no that make it to blast, whether the lining is right,results of blood tests etc etc). Before I started I had no idea it would be quite this hard. I have only told one friend about the miscarriages and ivf. She is just newly married and really doesn't get it so I have had quite a few insensitive comments. Some days I am stronger than others so when I meet up with her I make sure it is on a better day.

I had my scan this morning and am downregged so I can start the oestrogen tomorrow. Next scan is in 12 days so will now go from hoping that my lining was thin enough to hoping my lining is thick enough! Xx


----------



## nervousbuthopeful

Hi everyone, 
JoBell - try not to think the worst - hopefully like everyone else has said it is just implantation bleeding
Cass - fingers crossed for you over the next couple of days
Carrie - good luck with the ET tomorrow... hope you are enjoying your stay in London
ER57 - good to hear you can start on the oestrogen now
Bex - CONGRATS on your BFP! So great for the thread to start on such positive news
Poppy - Congrats on being PUPO!

AFM - I am halfway through my 2ww, and am not tempted yet to test early - just going to enjoy the possibility that I might be pregnant for as long as possible. I've still not had any symptoms at all which is really worrying and I am spending a lot of time googling what that might mean but as you would expect there is no way to know, so I'm just going to keep thinking positive thoughts as much as possible (which is much easier said than done!)

Hope I haven't missed anyone off and hope everyone is doing well x


----------



## Robino

Good evening everyone  

Wow lots of things happening! I'm relaxing letting progesterone pessary do its stuff  !

Carrie - hope you've had a good journey down there and hope all goes smoothly tomorrow... You'll soon be PUPO too  ... And don't blame for leaving group either, get rid of negative things/thoughts/people !!

Poppy07 - I've stayed on same dose 200mg twice day as before... And yes still doing housework- hoovering and all. I'm a bit of a fidget so find it hard to sit down, trying my best  . Weirdly I have much more chance to sit at work than at home so maybe best place for me  .

Hope everyone else doing ok and having a nice rainy evening.

 x


----------



## JoBell

Hi ladies. I've spent the night reading success stories and symptoms lol. It helps me to stay positive 

The spotting is a darker pink again but I'm trying not to think too much into it. I'm 5dp3dt today and it's been the longest, most stressful 5 days of my life!! x


----------



## Carrie88

Thanks girlies! 

Cass - that is shocking of your friend! I don't know how you kept your cool! Big hugs!  

Er75 - glad your scan went  well!  Fingers crossed for a thick lining  

Bex - I don't blame you for taking more time off work! I would do the same. I hope your work are cool with it  

Nervous butt hopeful - hope the last part goes fast for you! Well done for not testing! I'm gonna try and be the same as you and just live in a bubble! 

Jo -  still thinking that could be implantation bleeding  

Robino - hope you're well!



We are in London and in the travel lodge!! Just been out for tea and for a few mocktails!!! 

I want sexy time. I won't lie. I put my pessary in about an hour ago. Think it's safe to have sex on them?


----------



## Poppy07

Jobell hopefully it is implantation bleeding, given your stage it sounds about right. This is so stressful, I'm analysing everything already. 

Robino I've had a mixed day of carrying on as normal (no choice) and also taken it easy a bit.  I'm enjoying the excuse to sit down in the evenings at least! I'm currently waiting for DH to cook my tea. I sit still more at work most of the time too.

I was on 3 lots of progesterone a day so am continuing and have emailed with the clinic to double check. 

Er75 that's great news. 

Good luck with with transfer tomorrow Carrie. I don't blame you for leaving that group, people can be insensitive. My clinic told me that sex is fine in 2ww so I don't see why not before transfer. They also cleaned me well before transfer to get rid of any progesterone goo so that would clear anything else! 

I hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## er75

Evening everyone!

Good luck for the transfer tomorrow Carrie. I have read that having an orgasm before embryo transfer helps aid implantation, so go for your life! Xx


----------



## JoBell

Thank you ladies  It's definitely just stopping and starting so fingers crossed! 

Sorry I haven't had time to read everyone's posts. I've had a mad day! Hopefully I will have more time tomorrow after work. 

Sending you all big hugs xx


----------



## Poppy07

Did anyone see the article on BBC News tonight about embryo editing? It showed a 6 day embryo which is the stage mine is at, reminded me of how fragile this whole process is.


----------



## Carrie88

Yes we saw that on the tv!! I wanted to throw my drink at it at the end where it started calling them designed babies!! Is it heck!!


----------



## CassH

Good luck today Carrie!

Glad things are looking better Jo 

xx


----------



## Bexh2

Good luck Carrie!

Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## Carrie88

Thanks lovely ladies!!  

3 hours to go!


----------



## Poppy07

I hope it all goes well Carrie.


----------



## summerbell

Hello!

My lining was down to 5.5 on Tuesday. They prefer 4 or less but done bloods and hormone supressed so I have started on the HRT for a fortnight! Been a bit tetchy past couple of days 

Hope all well!

*Poppy*: Congrats on being PUPO!
*Jobell:* Your poor thing you are on a bit of a roller coaster - I hope things settle down for you and you get a BFP - I usually use First Response they are the best 
*Bexh2* - Congratulations
*Carrie:* Hope it went well for you today.

I know about the insensitivity - some of the things people have said to me, I could slap them. Other people just don't get it so we have to pull up our big girl pants and take it on the chin (unfortunately)! I really don't believe they mean it - just don't think.


----------



## Carrie88

The embryo is back in the mothership!! One 4AA blast transferred.

We are on the train home now! 

We had to walk up a couple of flights of stairs after it. Would that have done any damage? There was about 30 steps?


----------



## er75

Woo hoo Carrie, glad the transfer went well. No, the steps won't have done any damage, remember what you told me- it's like putting a sesame seed in a jam sandwich (did I get that right My brain has gone to mush) totally snug and steps won't damage it!


JoBell, I hope the bleeding has settled down today.

Summerbell, you must be at the same stage as me. I start the oestrogen today and am already feeling better for being on it (might all be psychological though).

My TSH came back a bit high today (just over 2.5) which has stressed me out. The consultant has increased the dose and didn't seem bothered though, he said they would go ahead with the transfer and only  recheck it if I got a positive pregnancy test but I might ask for a recheck at the next scan date just to reassure myself that it hasn't gone any higher. I worry that they will think I am a bit of a basket  case patient at the clinic!

Hope everyone else is doing ok today xxx


----------



## Bexh2

Carrie - glad it all went to plan, I'm sure steps won't do any damage.

Summerbell - you will feel much better when you start oestrogen, I felt like I wanted to fight with myself till I started that!


What does everyone think about baths? I normally have red hot baths, but read to stay away from them during 2ww. I also read you could have a bath is it is less than 32c, so today I ran a bath and 32c is barely lukewarm!! I miss baths more than alcohol!! My cramps have gone today, so now I'm stressing something is wrong!! Been testing every morning though and it's clearly stronger. 

For those who have had BFP prior to OTD have you always waited till OTD to confirm with the clinic? Not sure if I should just ring them tomorrow, my OTD is Sunday.


----------



## JoBell

Hi ladies 

I'm still feeling positive and haven't had much spotting today. Nothing at all this morning and just a bit brown discharge after work. The cramp seems to have eased too. I've caught the latest bug that's going around at work so I feel pretty rotten  I work in a school so there's always a lovely bug to catch lol. 

I'm 6dp3dt today and I'm getting more and more tempted to do a test! Ahhhhhh someone stop me lol. 

Carrie - Im pleased everything went well for you today  

Big hugs to everyone else x


----------



## nervousbuthopeful

Congrats on being PUPO carrie!


----------



## Poppy07

Yay, great news Carrie, I don't think the steps would be a problem, I kept thinking of the peanut butter analogy. If there was a risk of the embryo falling out they would let us get up and go to the loo straight away after transfer. 

Bex no baths were advised during my 2ww and I don't think hot baths are advised in pregnancy either I'm afraid.  Your cramps easing should mean your embryo is nice and cosy now. I expect your clinic won't accept your result until OTD though. What made you test early? I'm sure I'm going to be tempted to. 

I hope you don't get too poorly with your bug Jo, rotten timing.


----------



## er75

Glad the spotting has eased Jobell  and hooray for the pma!

Bex, I am going to avoid baths in the 2ww and if pregnant, first 12 weeks as I like them nice and hot and I know you are not supposed to raise your body temp too much.

If course, it was peanut butter! Xx


----------



## Carrie88

Thanks ladies!! I had to climb even more stairs coming back home from London! It was just unavoidable!!

Bex - my clinic has no restrictions and even says baths are fine. I still don't think I'd risk it though. But I am an over anxious person (as you can probably tell from the stairs worry lol) 

Er75 - true it is like that! I've calmed down a bit now lol. I'm just gonna live in my pupo bubble lol. When will you be transferring Hun? Thyroids are stressful but mine came down like 1.50 in 2 weeks! 

Jo - glad there's been no more spotting but oh how rubbish you feel poorly  I hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## Bexh2

Poppy - I prefer to test early as if it's BFN you lose a bit of hope at a time, I couldn't cope with 2 weeks and then it coming as a shock. I wouldn't have tested as early as I did, but I had convinced myself it was BFN so thought what have I got to lose. I had faint BFP at 6dp5dt and now I'm 10dp5dt and it's a really strong BFP.


----------



## JoBell

Thank you ladies  It really helps to have people to talk to who are going through the same thing! I really am feeling rubbish so I'm going to have an early night. Am I right in thinking paracetamol is ok? x


----------



## Bexh2

Jo - paracetamol is fine, I checked with my clinic when I had to take some last weekend x


----------



## Poppy07

That makes sense Bex, this is my first FET and its slightly different with all the drugs tricking your body to act pregnant, it must make any symptoms even harder to interpret. I'm not sure how early to test, I keep thinking that in a natural pregnancy you would test earlier than when our clinics tell us to.

Jobell I hope a sleep helps you feel better, paracetamol or even codeine is fine but not ibuprofen or aspirin.


----------



## sarahlilly76

Still waiting for first appointment so not much to share, but reading updates. Sounds like your all pushing n and great news for bex. 

Just off to inject now. Starting to hurt more, and bit bruised. Also I've got a terrible headache tonight. Is it the drugs?
Also are you all having embryo glue? Can you request on NHS funded cycle.

Nearly Friday ( not the same without wine for me s x


----------



## Poppy07

Sarahlilly I had a really bad headache the day I started taking progesterone, it lasted 24 hours and I had to go to bed and sleep it off.

Is anyone else really hungry at my stage (2 days after transfer on a medicated cycle?) I haven't stopped eating the past few days and am really tired, I'm assuming it's the progesterone.


----------



## er75

Hope you feel better by tomorrow Jobell.

Carrie, enjoy the pupo bubble! I don't have a date for transfer yet ( I feel so behind!). My next lining scan is Monday 25 th jan and if my lining is doing ok they should give me a date then.

Poppy and Bex, I have no idea when I would test. One minute I think I will leave it right till test date so that maybe I won't get disappointed if I test positive  but too early and it turns out to be a chemical, and the next minute I think that Bex's approach of losing a bit of hope at a time if it's bfn would make things easier for me. I keep changing my mind and I am nowhere near transfer yet!!

Sarahlilly, are you on buserelin? For the last 4 days I have had really horrible headaches  with it and I think it is linked to the meds. I have started the oestrogen today an feel so much better. Xx


----------



## JoBell

Thanks ladies. I'm bleeding again  Im trying to tell myself it's not red and it could just be darker spotting but I really don't think it is. My heads all over the place and feeling this poorly really isn't helping  x


----------



## nervousbuthopeful

JoBell - hang in there and be positive. Sending you hugs x


----------



## CassH

Big hugs Jo, and evening everyone, hope you're all good.

Had some cramping again this evening which put more doubt in my mind. Test day tomorrow... so at least i'll be out of my misery either way!

xx


----------



## nervousbuthopeful

got my fingers crossed for you Cass xx


----------



## er75

Good luck for today Cass.

Jo, Hope today is a bit better. Sending you lots of hugs xx


----------



## CassH

Morning ladies 

Well... I got a BFP!! Very happy, though cautious as been here before twice, and it didn't go our way. But still going to be grinning like a cheshire cat today   

xx


----------



## Carrie88

Yaaaaay Cass!!!!! Congratulations chick!!! Very happy for you


----------



## nervousbuthopeful

Amazing news! Congrats!!


----------



## Bexh2

Cass - that's brilliant news!! I told you they were all good symptoms, so happy for you!! Do you have a scan date? How far along do you think you are? Those online calculator things say I'm 4w2d, but not sure how accurate they are? x


----------



## Poppy07

Congratulations Cass, brilliant news.


----------



## Robino

Morning ladies

Yay... that's fantastic Cass, congratulations 

I was going to have a little moan as feeling really down and negative today and as I get further into TWW, on the back of Cass's super news i'll try and be brief! I'm 8dp5dt so realistically a time when test should be + but don't think I can bring myself to get a BFN right now. I just don't feel pregnant, progesterone pessaries had made boobs sore but that has eased. I had minor cramps twinges earlier in the week but all gone. I thought I had a little "swelling/bulge" low down abdomen (probably water retention!) but this has gone and my tummy is "flatter" than before started patches/pessaries! I think I need to test before OTD which is not until next Weds 20th, i.e. 13 days post a 5 day transfer, as I'm at work that day and oncall so going to be busy/need concentration and if I get a negative test I'll be in a mess and DH will have gone to work! 

Anyway, sorry to moan at everyone, suppose just looking for advise/opinions on when emotionally etc might be a good day to test and get a pretty certain results...Aaarrrgh i'm going mad 

Thanks in advance ladies and hope everyone else ok xx


----------



## Poppy07

I'm sorry you are having a down day Robino, it's hard to try and work out what our bodies are doing. My OTD is 11 days after a 5 day transfer so your clinic have given you a late date. Definitely plan a time to test when you are ready and able to deal with the result. Is there a time over the weekend or at the beginning of the week that would be better?


----------



## er75

Yay Cass, that is fantastic news. So happy for you! 

Oh Robino, I really feel for you, it's all so hard. Much as we all symptom spot ( and I know I am going to be googling like crazy in the 2ww), I think, from reading all of the threads, they are pretty meaningless really what with all the meds that we have to take, so try not to read to much into the fact that yours seem to be easing off.

Poppy's suggestion for testing is a good one. A day when you don't have to go into work and your dh is at home so if you need to cry you are at home and have someone to look after you. Wishing you all the luck in the world xx


----------



## nervousbuthopeful

Hi robino

I can completely understand where you are coming from. These last few days I have been going through the same rollercoaster of emotions. I have had no symptoms whatsoever during this 2WW and I am petrified of getting a BFN and how I am going to cope with it. My OTD is Tuesday but on Tuesdays I start work at 8am so I have to leave home at 630am. I really don't fancy doing the test that early in the morning and then rushing straight out the door for work. Especially if it's bad news. I had a long chat with DH about it last night and we have decided to test on Monday instead (10dp5dt) - I will be at home all morning on Monday, and DH has a dentist appointment so he is also at home in the morning. That means that whatever the result we have time in the morning to process it instead of rushing out the door. We will do another test on Tuesday as well just to be sure. 

If like me, you think you will need the support and the time to process whatever the result is going to be, then you may want to test a day earlier. Good luck xx


----------



## Bexh2

Robino - I'm 11dp5dt today and my clinic told me to test 13dp5dt. I was planning to test tomorrow (Sat 12dp5dt) morning as I have to be on the ball at work and its impossible to do that when not feeling 100%, so i would agree not best to test when you have a busy day at work. I think if you test now or tomorrow you are likely to get a true result and then test again to double check on OTD. It depends what sort of person you are, i just prefer to know than live in false hope, which is why i tested early, whereas some people want to live in hope as long as possible. There is no right or wrong x


----------



## summerbell

Happy Friday everyone!

No weekend frolics for us but it is a beautiful day, sun is shining, blue sky and a bit of snow lying - it's the small things!
*
Bexh2:* Lol! Sometimes I could pick a fight with myself too! I just feel a bit agitated at the moment and sleep is restless, hopefully all the hormones will settle down!
*
Jobell:* Sending a hug - such a roller-coaster and you just do no know what is around the corner. I hope and pray it all works out for you!

*Cassh*: CONGRATS  I know only too well that there is a way to go but enjoy the moment!

*Robino:* Testing is such a personal thing - I prefer to do it and "know". I am naturally nosey (lol) so I need to know what's going on and if it's not what I hope for I can start dealing and move on. I really hope it works out for you!

Try and be happy and relaxed with each small victory and each step that goes well in the process. If things don't turn out you are not any more sad / upset and I don't believe we can completely prepare of protect ourselves from the negative things that can happen on this journey. Have a great weekend everyone - I am heading into the snowy hills for a wee adventure tomorrow, hope you are all doing something nice. Be kind to yourselves


----------



## Carrie88

Robino - so sorry you're having a bad day  just remember you wouldn't have any sort of pregnancy stomach at this point so just because your stomach is flatter isn't a bad thing. And sooo many people don't have symptoms and then go on to get a bfp!! 

Your clinic have given you a late test date...mines 11dp5dt. My test date is my first day back at work so I was thinking of testing the Sunday which is 10 day past transfer. 

Are you in work the Monday and Tuesday before your test date?


----------



## Robino

Just a quick one as checking in from work! Thanks so much for all your kind words and advice . 

Thankfully a busy day and I've not been able to dwell or think too much about IVF things!

I think I will probably test Sunday or Monday when not in work and DH and little man around . Not that desperate for a Fri glass of wine yet and will stay in my PUPO bubble a little longer.

Thanks again and happy Friday xx


----------



## CassH

Hi ladies 

Manic day, so not been able to reply to you all. Thank you for all your messages 

Bex - I have to test again a week today, then if still positive they will book me in for a scan between 7-8 weeks. I've checked online too and I'm 4wks 1day, so I assume that's right!

Robino - I barely have any symptoms and my boobs really don't hurt like the two other times I've had a BFP - so just goes to show that you can't really symptom spot at this stage  I totally don't feel pregnant, but my test result says otherwise. Stay positive  xx


----------



## JoBell

Hi ladies. I'm really poorly today  After the darker red blood last night, there was nothing this morning and it's just started again after work. I'm starting to wonder if it's because I'm on my feet all day? It eases during the night when I'm resting then starts again. I'm sooooooo confused!!  I'm going to buy a variety of tests tomorrow and try one on Sunday. I can't cope with not knowing and don't want to hear the result from the clinic. I know it's still a bit early but I have to do this for my sanity! 

Sending big hugs to anyone who needs one! Catch up with you all when I'm feeling better x


----------



## Robino

Good morning lovely ladies  

Just to say thanks again for all the positive thoughts yesterday really cheered me up. I'm better today but slowly trying to get my head round the fact that a test might be negative...Still not get myself together to actually test. Left the two tests in the car overnight so didn't end up testing in the middle of the night  .

JoBell - how are you feeling this morning, hope you got a good nights sleep and are feeling better  .

Cass - hope you're still feeling good and pregnant  

Carrie -  I'm 9dp5dt now so will also 10 dp Sunday ... are you testing then? I'm off work Monday so might test tomorrow or Monday  

Summerbell - thank you, wise words  

Bexh - yes I was told 13dp too seems a long time if you count back from "ovulation" (although I'm on HRT cycle). Are you on natural or HRT?

Poppy - hope you're enjoying your weekend PUPO and are feeling well 


And everyone else I have forgotten hope everyone is well and has a great Saturday

xx


----------



## Bexh2

Robino - I was on medicated cycle too, my clinic don't do natural. I tested again this morning and its a really strong line now, not far off the same colour as control line. I've bought a clearblue digital for tomorrow and hopefully it will have progressed from 1-2 weeks to 2-3 weeks since conception. I've got to phone clinic tomorrow and then hopefully they will give me a scan date or i might have to wait like Cass and do another test in a week. I think if you test tomorrow or Monday you will get a true result now, positive thoughts, i think this is a lucky month!


----------



## Carrie88

Robino - I'm testing a week tomorrow when I am 10dp, I will be thinking of you tomorrow! 

I'm only 2dp today and I feel ok! No symptoms apart from I sneezed this morning and got a horrible sharp pain in my womb area, I whimpered out loud. And I've just stretched out to get my phone and felt a slight pull as well. 


It was this day in cycle 1 when I bled. I went to the toilet with diarehha and bled after it. Hospital told me it was from my back passage, I'm still convinced it was the embryo so fingers crossed none of that this time!

Hope everyone is hVing a lovely Saturday


----------



## Robino

Hi girls...

Think i'm inventing symptoms today  !! 

First felt that kind of hungry-nauseaous this morning, had porridge but then hungry again 2 hours later... progesterone!? Now feel tired but that would be the less than 7 hours (I know it's still ok but need 8!) sleep and running round and swimming (well messing round and sitting on side) with little man..... Now have weird indigestion pain, but that could be two big decaff lattes  ... I just need to test.

Thanks Carrie - that's funny because I had a weird sharp pain a few days post transfer when I sneezed, think I was maybe lay funny and something felt to pull! 

Bex - that's brilliant, so are you on pessaries and patches? Different places seem to differ, if this cycle fails I might question the patches and pessaries as it was a great embryo I had transferred (best one we have).. The absorption of the drugs must differ from person to person and from day to day. I was told but the clinic I'm at that there was no success difference between natural cycle (provided LH detected obviously) and HRT cycle. Stupidly looked at their success rates and there is a massive drop for >37, from 38% success to 22%  . I think I knew this but had blocked from memory!

Anyway going try and have a chilled out afternoon, watch film with DH this evening and psyche up for testing tomorrow 

Happy Saturday xx


----------



## JoBell

Hi ladies 

I'm still poorly so I've had a lazy day. Had brown spotting this morning that turned pink at lunch time and now it's yellow discharge. I'm sure it's just changing colour to drive me mad lol. I'm just getting the odd cramp pain now and my boobs don't seem to be hurting as much as they were. I'm trying not to think about it but it's soooo hard not to! I'm 8dp3dt today. I was thinking about testing tomorrow but I know it's still a bit early. What do you think? 

Robino - I get awful sharp pains if I stand up too fast and sometimes when I turn over in bed. It's so hard not to look for symptoms. I feel your pain! Good luck for tomorrow!! xx

Carrie - fingers crossed there's no bleeding this time. I started spotting on day 3 and it slowly got darker but it only seems to be at certain times of the day. It's very strange! I'm hoping it's just from implantation but I'm not convinced xx

Big hugs to everyone else xx


----------



## Bexh2

Robinho - I am on progesterone injections, last time I did pessaries, but the consultant said injections are the only way to be sure all the progesterone gets in to your system, as you can't tell how much of the pessaries are actually absorbed. I had a "perfect" embryo last time and the progesterone support was the only reason the consultant could think it hadn't work. The injections are awful though, very painful and I have lumps all over my bum from the injection sites, but no other symptoms such as sore boobs which I had with pessaries.


----------



## CassH

Hi ladies 

Hope you're all enjoying the weekend 

Robino - yourr day sounds just like mine, it's spooky! Woke up feeling sicky but hungry. Had porridge for breakfast, then was hungry soon after, and we had lunch out, with a decaff Latte, haha  now I'm shattered and can't wait to chill on our sofa!

Good luck to those testing tomorrow. I have my fingers and toes crossed for you xxx


----------



## Carrie88

Attention ladies!! 

I don't know any of you but for the things we have to go through for IVF I feel that nothing is off limits ha! 

For the past hour I've had really bad loose BM's...3!! I was petrified they'd be blood on the tissue like last time but nope, there was nothing, thank gawd! 

Has anyone else has this? So scared I've poo'd it out!!


----------



## Robino

Hello  

Thanks JoBell - I've been pretty relaxed, for me, up to the last few days when I suppose subconsciously I know I could test fairly accurately. It's horrible, even worse when you're feeling rubbish and your body is playing silly games, hope you feel better soon  

CassH - that's so weird! We had lunch out too, and I've ended watching a bit of Kung Fu Panda on the sofa with my little boy as really tired  ! I hope that the hungry feeling a good sign, I am definitely hungrier than usual but i've blamed the progesterone so far. Hope you get some chilling tim soon.

Bex - I wondered about the pessaries, seems quite a bit come out !? Are you on patches too?

Carrie - oh no you poor thing, don't think such a subject off limits! I'm sure you won't have poo'd embryo out, unless they put it in the wrong place  !! Remember the sesame seed in jam sandwich analogy... I've not stopped smiling about that since I read it! Wonder what could be, stress? 

I'm tempted to pour myself a glass of wine tonight, purely for experimental reasons.... When I was in 2WW with my little boy the Friday night before I was due to test on the Monday I poured a glass of wine as was so sure that AF was literally about to happen (he was a completely natural IUI so different I suppose). I'd taken about 2 sips and felt really queasy and couldn't drink it! Figuring it might be a good pre-POAS pregnancy test 

Hope everyone else well and has a great Saturday night 

xx

PS forgot to say i've also got slight cramp pelvic pains, like AF is on it's way.... but being on hormones cycle obviously messed up.


----------



## Carrie88

I don't know but the exact same thing happened in cycle 1! 2 days post transfer....really loose BM and blood on the tissue. There was no blood this time though! Ha true!! I do like that analogy! 

Haha Robino! Maybe you should just smell the bottle and see what you think? Are you testing in the morning or evening? Xx


----------



## Robino

Hi Carrie - that's good re no blood!

I think morning, if I dare   beginning to think I should have tested earlier and got a negative and then would be more prepared!? Got a kids party at lunchtime to distract myself if bad news  

x


----------



## Poppy07

Evening everyone, lots going on for everyone today. Good luck for your test Robino and to you too Jobell if you decide to go for it.  I hope you feel better Carrie, like the others have said I doubt you could have pood your embie out. 

We've got friends visiting overnight and it has been great to take my mind off this 2ww, we haven't told them we are doing this cycle but may do later. I've been feeling so tired the past few days but not so much today. Also had a few aches, twinges and now got sore boobs but trying not to over analysis everything. I keep worrying that I've been feeling the same twinges since ET and surely if it was implantation it would have stopped by now.


----------



## Robino

Hi again..

So I decided to out myself out of this waiting/analysing misery and do a test... unfortunately a BFN   

I'm trying to squint at test from every angle but can't see a line. Gutted is an understatement, our best embryo didn't work  

x


----------



## Carrie88

Aww Robino I'm so sorry to read this  any chance it's too early still? Or you'd not held your wee long enough?


----------



## JoBell

Oh no! I'm so sorry Robino  Sending you big hugs! xx

Thank you Poppy  I think Im going to wait until day 11 which will be Tuesday. My problem is, I don't want to test before I go to work so I would need to wait until around 5pm when I get home. Would I still get an accurate result? x

Carrie - I've had an upset stomach tonight too! Hope yours has eased x


----------



## Bexh2

Robino - gutted for you, but at least you can start to move on and who knows you might get a surprise next time you test. I would certainly ask the consultant about injections, they are awful, but they have made the difference for me this time, I'm not on patches just injections x

Carrie & Jobell - I hope your stomach's settle down!! If anything my tummy had been better, I think because I'm eating healthier! 

Poppy - all the cramps and twinges I have felt have been long after implantation, so I wouldn't worry x


----------



## er75

Oh Robino, so sorry to hear about the bfn. Would the first sample of the day be more accurate this early on? Sending you lots of hugs xxxx


----------



## Robino

Thanks lovelies  .... it's not that early is it? 9dp5dt? I hadn't held wee I'm and it's obviously evening, but you'd expect at least a faint line I would have thought? 

x


----------



## Carrie88

I've heard your wee needs to be held for six hours?


----------



## nervousbuthopeful

I'm so sorry Robino that it was a BFN. Are you going to do another test in a couple of days? 
JoBell - I'm sure I've read that testing in the morning (your first wee of the day which is the most concentrated) gives the most accurate result. 

I went to Boots today and stocked up on tests. 2 more sleeps to go until I find out. Still not had any symptoms. I'm convinced the pessaries aren't working. 

Hope everyone else is doing okay x


----------



## JoBell

I'm convinced the pessaries aren't working too! Quite a lot of it ends up in the toilet on my next visit after inserting them. I use them rectally and they are playing havoc with my IBS!  I was told they cause horrible discharge so I just continued to use them this way. I can't work out how they are absorbed into anything but poo lol. Sorry, TMI x


----------



## nervousbuthopeful

lol Jobell that's hilarious.. nothing it beyond limits with this treatment!


----------



## JoBell

Hahaha sorry! I've been dying to say it all week but I didn't dare. I thought about googling it but I don't think Google would have the answer to that one lol x


----------



## CassH

So sorry to read your post Robino  I'd say morning could be a better time to test? Sending big hugs your way xxxxx


----------



## Poppy07

Robino, I'm so sorry to read your results from last night, feel really gutted for you. Sending lots of hugs.


----------



## JoBell

Morning ladies 

Robino - have you tested again this morning? x


----------



## JoBell

Well, I decided I couldn't wait any longer. I've been sat with my legs tightly crossed keeping my wee in, plastic cup at the ready and praying for the Tesco delivery man to hurry up with my tests! We both stood watching the stick... OMG!!!!!! There's 2 lines!! Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeek  It's very light but it's definitely there. I'm in shock! x


----------



## nervousbuthopeful

Amazing news JoBell! Congrats xx


----------



## JoBell

Thank you! I'm only 9dp3dt so I really wasnt expecting it. What day are you on? x


----------



## nervousbuthopeful

I'm 9dp5dt. We're testing tomorrow.


----------



## JoBell

Oh you are further on than me! Sending you lots of luck  It's going to be a very long week until we find out for definite on Friday x


----------



## Bexh2

Jo - Congratulations!! That's brilliant news!! 

Nervous - Good luck for tomorrow!! 

I tested this morning on a clearblue digital and it's gone from 1-2 weeks to 2-3 weeks, so feeling reassured everything is moving along as it should.


----------



## JoBell

Bex - when did you do your first clear blue test? I've got some but I was told not to use them yet as they don't give accurate results this early. 

Im sitting here staring at the stick wondering if it could be faulty hahaha. It doesn't feel real! I dont think I will fully believe it until the hospital confirms it x


----------



## Bexh2

Jo - I was 7dp5dt so if you do one in the morning, it should show, but don't be disheartened if it doesn't because a friend of mine got "not pregnant" when she was pregnant and is now 18 weeks. My first supermarket test was at 6dp5dt and it was so faint you could only just see it x


----------



## JoBell

Thank you  I will try one on Tuesday. I've got very strange crampy pains in my ovary area and backache today. No spotting at all x


----------



## Carrie88

Jobell - congrats to you and the hubby  looking forward to hearing about that line getting stronger!! 

I am 3dp and it's starting to Drag already ha! I've rested these past couple of days and pottered around the house so I was getting a bit of cabin fever so we've gone for a short walk (about half an hour) and then had a fried brekkie!

I wish I had some symptoms to add but I've not really felt anything. Thought I had a few twinges but I think it was all in my head


----------



## JoBell

Thank you Carrie 

It's the most horrendous 2 weeks but hopefully it will be worth it for you too. I had implantation bleeding from day 3 but I was at work all week so I didn't have much time to think about it x


----------



## JoBell

I'm so confused! I've just been to the toilet and I'm bleeding! I've googled it and it seems to be quite common but now I don't know what to think x


----------



## Bexh2

Jo - I would try not to worry, bleeding at any point in the first few weeks seems to be very common. I think as long as it's not heavy, continuous bleeding it's ok. Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## JoBell

It's so annoying!  I didn't have any spotting yesterday so I thought it had stopped. I think I will do another test in the morning and phone the hospital x


----------



## Robino

Congratulations JoBell - fabulous news  .

I haven't tested again this morning as trying to keep my mind of it and  built a snowman, went sledging instead!! I'll test again tomorrow but there was hint of a line so pretty sure. Had a little cry with DH last night as we've said bye bye to our two best embryos, others are grade 3.

Hope everyone having a nice Sunday.  Good luck to those testing tomorrow 

Xx


----------



## JoBell

Thank you  Im wishing the day away so I can test again in the morning. 

I'm keeping everything crossed for you! I really hope you get the news you want tomorrow x


----------



## er75

Congratulations Jobell! Like Bex says, I think bleeding in early pregnancy is quite common. I hope it settles down and good luck for the test tomorrow.

Good luck for tomorrow Robino. I am keeping my fingers crossed for you xx

Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## Poppy07

Jobell congratulations on your positive test,I hope you get some good advice from your clinic tomorrow. 

Good luck with your test tomorrow Nervousbuthopeful. 

Robino, I will be thinking of you testing again tomorrow. x

Carrie we went out for breakfast too. I'm still eating like a horse. Everyone was saying how full they were afterwards and they didn't want any lunch but I was soon hungry again. I dred stepping on the scales again!

AFM I'm really tired after a busy weekend and feeling a bit grumpy with it. It's been nice to be busy and take my mind off the 2ww though.


----------



## CassH

Congratulations Jo! Fab news   

Robino - I hope you get the result you hope for tomorrow, I'm crossing everything for you.

Good luck to anyone else testing tomorrow too! xx


----------



## JoBell

Thank you ladies  x


----------



## Robino

Thanks everyone  .... I'm not that hopeful after a negative yesterday, but appreciate the positive vibes!!

Hope all ok JoBell and the bleeding settles/is nothing serious, I too have read loads of ladies having bleeding but going on to have successful pregnancies.

Sleep well and good luck to everyone else testing tomorrow X


----------



## Robino

Good morning all...

Well I'm in slight disbelief but can't stop smiling as this morning the same make of test that was negative Sat evening just have me a BFP  . I'm sat staring at it!! 

Thanks to you all for all the continued positivity or else I might have stopped being so rigid with my pessary routine! Early early days but so happy! 

Hope everyone else testing gets a good result. Have a great Monday. 

Xx


----------



## CassH

Robino - this is amazing news!! So happy for you. I bet you can't stop smiling!!! Congratulations!! Xx


----------



## Carrie88

Yaaaay!!! Congratulations Robino!!! What an amazing miracle!!! Xxxx

God this thread seems lucky!! Let's hope I don't ruin the trend lol!


----------



## Bexh2

Robino - that is fantastic news!! I think this definitely is a lucky month!! x


----------



## nervousbuthopeful

yay! Robino, that is fantastic news. What a wonderful way to start the week. Congratulations!

And I also got a BFP this morning! A faint line but it is definitely a line. I am in shock. Was so happy when I saw the line I started crying!


----------



## Poppy07

Wow what brilliant news Robino and Nervousbuthopeful.


----------



## Carrie88

Omg nervousbuthopeful congratulations to you too lovely!!!! A line is a line!! 

Amazing Monday news for the thread!!


----------



## Poppy07

Definitely a good Monday plus this news is putting off my my urges to test early!


----------



## er75

Omg Robino and nervousbuthopeful, that is fantastic news for the both of you! I have been doing sneaky peeks at the forum whilst at work hoping that you both would have good news! Xx


----------



## Bexh2

Nervous - Wow Congratulations!!!


----------



## Bexh2

Finally got through to the clinic, my scan is on 3 Feb, so will be 7 weeks that day x


----------



## nervousbuthopeful

Thanks everyone. Am definitely going to test again tomorrow morning. 

How exciting Bexh. Will be so good to see your little bean on screen!


----------



## Carrie88

Aww how exciting Bex  

I am 4dp today! The pregnancy tests I've ordered from Amazon arrived this morning so I just need to resist testing till Sunday lol


----------



## CassH

Wow - congrats Nervous!

What a fab thread this is today!!

Great that you have your scan booked Bex! That will make it all real  

Xx


----------



## JoBell

Yey! Congratulations ladies!! I done another test this morning and we got another very light line but there was definitely 2  Im hoping it will be a bit darker tomorrow so I can tell myself I'm not just seeing things haha. I've had awful discharge from the pessaries today and it had some blood in it. I phoned the clinic and was told not to worry about it unless it gets heavy. I'm so happy  xx


----------



## Robino

Hey ladies  

Just a quick check in on my phone to say thank you for everyone's congratulations  . Still can't believe it got a digital indicator test for tomorrow!

So pleased all still + JoBell and everyone else, hope lines get stronger  .

Hope the waiters taking it easy... Sending position be vibes from my end for a super BFP January for all  

Xx


----------



## CassH

Evening ladies,

Hope your test is darker tomorrow Jo, and good idea with the digital test Robino 

I've had a couple of symptoms that I got at the start of both my miscarriages... so I'm starting to fear the worst again. I guess only time will tell!  xx


----------



## JoBell

Robino - I used a digital test this morning and it didn't pick anything up. I'm going to stick to the first response for now. Fingers crossed it works for you x

Cass - Im keeping everything crossed for you! Sending big hugs xx


----------



## Carrie88

Cass - I hope things are ok? And you're getting no more scary symptoms! 

Jo- I've heard the digital tests aren't that good so is defo stick to first response 


Today is 5 days past transfer for me now! My fiancé wants me to test but I've told him it's too early. He said if this is torture for me it must be torture for you too! 

I'm going in waves at the moment. No real symptoms, keep thinking in having some twinges and a burning feeling at times but that's probably down to the progesterone.

The plan is to test Sunday so 10 days past transfer. My official test date is Monday so only a day early! I'm just hoping I can hold out! 

Hope everyone else is ok!!! Xx


----------



## nervousbuthopeful

Hi Carrie - you're half way there. Just enjoy the feeling of being PUPO as much as you can! 

I tested again this morning using the hospital test and I got a line again!


----------



## Poppy07

Morning everyone, I hope everyone is bearing up. 

Cass I hope you are ok and no more scary symptoms. 

Robino, what was the outcome of your test today? 

Nervousbuthopeful that's good news, have you passed your OTD now?

Jobell, I think I'm going to keep away from the digital tests, did you do a fr today as well, when is your OTD again?

Carrie I know how you feel, I keep swinging from wanting to test to not as the results may not be accurate yet. I don't have any tests in the house yet which I think is a good thing! 

I am going slightly crazy with this all, I've found this 2ww so hard. I'm really grumpy with everyone and still very tired. I'm now worried that my grumpiness is down to pmt type symptoms, could this be right? I have the odd sharp pain but no other specific symptoms. 
Ca


----------



## Carrie88

Nervousbuthopeful - Yaaay!! Congrats  that's great news!!  Haha I'm trying!! Half way there now! 

Poppy - when is your test date?  That is a good thing! I've ordered a load and some arrived yesterday and more are arriving this week lol. 

Aww are you off work atm? Hmm no Hun I don't think that would be due to pmt, if anything I'd put it down to the meds and the stress of the 2ww! Hugs! Xx


----------



## Poppy07

Carrie my OTD is Saturday, it seems a long way off at the moment. I am working this week (part time) but have kept my diary as quiet as possible and working at home a lot. Whilst this is good it is meaning I am spending a lot of time home alone which is giving me too much thinking time!  Are you off work?  Where have your ordered your tests from? I'm going to try and order some to arrive at the end of the week. My DH is the opposite of your fiancé I asked when I should test and he said 'Saturday of course'.


----------



## Bexh2

Hope everyone is feeling ok? My symptoms had gone completely, but I feel really sick today, been googling and says it's unusual to have morning sickness this early, but could be a sign of twins!!! 

Has anyone had more than one embryo transferred? I only had one x

Cass, my fingers are crossed for you x


----------



## Carrie88

Aww so two days before mine! Doesn't it! It's starting to drag a bit! 

Ahh yeah I know what you mean! Thinking at home alone is just the worst!! I am off this week! Work have given me a week off paid on 'special leave' so I thought I might as well take it. My job can be so stressful too so I didn't wanna risk it! 

I ordered them from amazon on Saturday! Such a good choice of tests on there. Haha is he? I wonder if he'll change his mind the closer you get lol


----------



## Carrie88

Bex - eeeek maybe!! You did get your positive very early!! How many did you transfer? 

I'm under 30 so my clinic will only let us transfer one!


----------



## Poppy07

My hubby is so matter of fact about it, he has a scientist kind of  brain though. I find it hard to talk about my physical feelings with him as its so hard to interpret what they mean, I don't want him thinking one way or the other. 

Bex I had 2 embryos transferred at my last cycle which resulted in my twin girls! So only 1 put back this time. I think some people can feel nauseous quite early on though and I change in a sense of smell/taste.


----------



## Bexh2

Carrie - I got my positive at 6DP5DT which I think is early, but not ridiculously early. I had sickness though at less than 4 weeks and I noticed the smell thing about the same time, I couldn't stand smell of yoghurt and the kitchen bin had to be changed nearly every day! Feel a bit better now I've eaten x


----------



## Carrie88

That makes me tempted to test cos I'm 6dp tomorrow, I'm gonna try resist though heh! 

Aww least you know things are going on in there to cause that


----------



## JoBell

Hi ladies 

I tested again this morning using a first response stick and got a slightly darker line  I've felt really sick today and I've had really strange cramp pains. It's like one deep pain that lasts about 10 seconds then I get nothing for ages. Weird! I had a bit of discharge from the pessary but no bleeding/spotting so far. Fingers crossed that's finished now! I'm not sure when my OTD is. I was just told to go for blood tests this Friday. I'm 11dp3dt today x


----------



## Carrie88

Aww that's great news Jo  fingers crossed no more bleeding!! X


----------



## Poppy07

More good news Jobell, not about feeling sick though. 

I'm feeling more positive this evening, what will be will be and for now I'm going to make the most of being PUPO while the bubble lasts.


----------



## Robino

Hey ladies 

Hope everyone having a nice evening, I'm in pessary half hour !

I got a 2-3 weeks post conception on my clear blue this am so really pleased some nods about right. However, since then I've had really bad cramps and sort of shooting pains in pelvis!? When I put pessary in tonight my cervix was noticeably lower. Obviously that entailed lots of googling so I'm scared now!

JoBell that's great stuff  

Bex so I put might be twins eh  , I only had one put back too 

Carrie personally I'd wait a little bit longer maybe 9/10 days post, maybe just me but sort of spoils the bubble  . 

Hope everyone else doing ok lots of positive vibes xx


----------



## Poppy07

That's good news Robino, try not to worry about the pains, they are fairly common.

DH and I have just had a discussion about when to test, my initial thoughts were to do it Friday night when DDs are in bed so we have time to do it alone, I will be 10dp5dt by then, will using an evening sample give an inaccurate result though? My OTD is Saturday but I would like some time to deal with the result without our DDS fussing. Maybe I should get up extra early on Saturday and do it??


----------



## Carrie88

That's really good news Robino! I would try not to worry about the twinges and cramps it could just be everything stretching as the embryo grows. Stay away from google!! 

Poppy - as long as you hold your wee for 6-8 hours it will give you an accurate reading. I hope these next few days go fast for you xx


----------



## Poppy07

Thanks Carrie, I may go for then then, I've ordered some tests tonight. I hope the rest of the week goes quickly for you too, nearly at Wednesday!


----------



## Carrie88

I hope so too! I've been awake since 4am worrying about if it's ñegative. I've not really had any indication it's worked but I've also not had anything to suggest it hasn't. Eurgh.  

I'm gonna get some breakfast and then go back to sleep for a few hours x


----------



## Poppy07

I've just been silly and done a test in the middle of the day, the urge got the better of me but it came up as negative. I had held my wee for 4 hours so not 6 and the test I used said it detects from 15ml/U/ml or greater. I'm 8dp5dt.  I should have resisted the urge, I'm out of my bubble now.


----------



## Bexh2

Poppy - don't get too down, test in the morning and you'll get a more accurate result. Fingers crossed x


----------



## Poppy07

Thanks, I don't feel too bad, just silly for doing it really. I'll wait and test properly on OTD and see what happens. If it is a negative I will be more prepared.,


----------



## nervousbuthopeful

Definitely try and stay positive Poppy. Test closer to the OTD and try and get back in that bubble. Sending you lots of positive vibes xx


----------



## Carrie88

Aww poppy I hope the test is wrong!! Just think of Robino!!  I don't think your held your wee long enough either xx

I've been tempted to test today and I'm only 6 days past. Everytime I need the wee I've been quickly running the loo and peeing fast so I don't lol. Finding it tough now xx


----------



## Poppy07

Thank you both. Carrie are you feeling and more positive this afternoon? I don't know what to think now that I was daft and did that test but preparing myself for the worst. 

I think I'm finding this FET cycle worse than my fresh as with both my fresh cycles I had an incling what the outcome would be before OTD. All the drugs from a medicated cycle mask those signs either way.


----------



## Carrie88

I'm really not sure! I keep thinking it's bad cos I've had no real symptoms but then I know it's too early anyway and any symptoms are gonna be from the meds. My boobs aren't sore or nothing!! 

It will be hard for you to wait till test date but fingers crossed you do! We are given that date for a reason after all! Big hugs!! Let's keep this positivity train going!! Xx


----------



## JoBell

Hi ladies  

I got another feint line on the FR test this morning. It's starting to really frustrate me that it's not getting darker lol. Do you think I should be worried? It feels like weeks since I first tested but it was only Sunday so it wasn't really that long ago. I just feel like the line should be darker by now. One more day to go then I have my bloods taken! Bring it on lol. The wait is almost over!

Robino - I've been having really strange cramps too x


----------



## Robino

Evening ladies  

Poppy - you silly sausage  completely what I did on Sat evening!! I was 9dp and got negative them + 2 days later.... So get back in your bubble  . I hope so much you're just copying me I have everything crossed for you. 

JoBell - yes it's disconcerting as feels bit like AF. It's still a line though   are tests really that good that you can differentiate with line faintness? Obviously digital ones do it but I'd stop worrying (easier said than done!) til bloods... I have everything crossed for you too  

I did my clinics test this morning and still + similar to Monday's in colour. Phoned up and was given a scan appointment for 10th Feb, seems ages away! I then went to get my patch/pessary prescription for the next 2 months and it came to £150!! My previous progesterone pessaries where left over from abandoned Egg collection cycle so never bought them separately. I was most dismayed that the little white yukky bullets I've been messing with cost over £2 each  ! Obviously paid it, anything to keep sesame seed sticking!!

Carrie - don't test don't test   not yet give it 3 or 4 days.

I have very few symptoms... Sore boobs a bit, possibly slight increased going for a wee but trying to drink lots and crampy pains... Feel in no way pregnant, with my little boy I was exhausted at this stage and took a week off work!

Good luck and keep positive lovelies xx


----------



## JoBell

I think the line gets darker as the days go on and the hormone levels increase. I know I'm probably just overthinking but it's killing me now! I need Friday to hurry up x

10th Feb does seem ages away but it will be here before you know it! Wow! That's expensive for the little white bullets lol. Hey ho! The things we have to do eh? x


----------



## Bexh2

Jo - my tests only got very slightly darker for the first few days, but that was with a supermarket brand, all tests will be different. I think you will soon start to see a more noticable changes, as i think the hormones double everyday. I did one at 15dp5dt and its almost the same as the control line. I'm sure your bloods will reassure you x


----------



## Carrie88

Jobell - no I don't think you should be worried. It really does depend on your urine concentration. Hopefully you get a great first beta! 

Robino - how exciting you've got a test date!! Bet that feels ages away!! 

I've been out for tea with a friend tonight! Had a yummy meal at nandos and then we went to Starbucks after and I realised my drink wasn't caffeine free!! Had a mini freak out lol and they made me a vanilla rooiboos and gave me a bottle of water! 

Then I had to cut the night short cos i had diarrhoea again!!! So so bad!! It just came out of nowhere! I'm praying it's like a pregnant symptom lol xx


----------



## Poppy07

Thanks Robino, I know it was silly of me, my head is now telling me this cycle hasn't worked but we shall see. How exciting to have your scan date booked. 

Carrie I've been out for dinner tonight too, had a yummy curry. I had a bad upset stomach when I was pregnant; it was one of my first symptoms. 

Jobell it's reassuring your clinic does blood tests too, mine only does hpts.


----------



## nervousbuthopeful

Morning ladies, me and DH also went git dinner last night. A yummy pizza. 

Carrie, please don't worry about the lack of symptoms. It doesn't mean a thing I promise! I had no symptoms at all until 12dp and even then It was a just a very slight shooting pain and very mild backache. 

Poppy, chin up Hun! Don't read anything into it just yet. You tested too soon. Hope you're feeling better this morning!

Robino, I also got my scan booked yesterday! It feels like ages away..mine's on 12th feb. excited but sooo worried about it. Thanks for the heads up about the prescription charges. I have to collect my prescription from the hospital this week. The nurse said it would be cheaper than getting it delivered from the medical supplier so even though its a bit inconvenient I'm going for that.

Bex & Jo - hope you're both well. When are your scan dates? Do you have them booked in?

I was planning to do another hpt this morning (my last was on Tuesday) but only remembered right after I finished my morning wee! So annoying. Now I'm on the train for a two day business trip and so my next opportunity is Saturday morning. I didn't bring any tests with me on purpose so I wouldn't be tempted to test without DHs support. I'm just having a super stressful time at work this week and I'm worrying how it might be impacting my little seed. Arrrgh all this worry!!! Wish I could just sleep through the next three weeks and wake up on scan day lol!!


----------



## Carrie88

Poppy - I hope you're feeling a bit better today and are back in that bubble xx 

Nervousbuthopeful - how exciting you've got your scan booked  how many weeks will you be then? I hope works not too stressful for you! They do say stress doesn't affect anything. Do they know about the IVF? 

I am 7 days past my transfer today (feels like 17 haha). I'm going out to a friends all day today so I won't be tempted to test!! Only 3 more days to go!! Longest 3 days ever! Xx


----------



## Poppy07

Morning. Carrie unfortunately I am still out of my bubble, just feeling really sad. I haven't tested again and won't until test day but can't help but think that this hasn't worked this time. I know there is still a small chance but I just can't shake the feeling. You are sensible in keeping busy and definitely keep away from the sticks!!!

Nervous that is exciting about your scan date but I do remember waiting for my first scan feeling like another 2ww. Try and relax when you can at least being busy at work must help in taking your mind off things.


----------



## nervousbuthopeful

Thanks ladies. I haven't told anyone at work. This place is such a gossip machine that I know if I even whispered it to one person it would spread like wildfire. I was considering telling HR because my company policy is to offer 10 additional days leave for fertility treatment but I am very very close to being promoted and although trying to get pregnant shouldn't stop a promotion from happening, I can't help but feel it might. So I have kept it to myself and am still holding out for that promotion and hoping I get it before I start showing! 

I'll be 7w3d on scan day. still 3 weeks to go, and yes poppy this is basically like another 2ww – just twice as long! Unfortunately being busy at work doesn't stop your mind from constantly thinking and worrying in the background! 
Carrie – how exciting, just 3 more days. Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you! 
Poppy – sending positive vibes your way hun xx


----------



## Bexh2

Nervous - my scan is booked 3 Feb when I'm exactly 7 weeks. I think in some ways this is worse than the 2ww!

I'm just trying to be positive because for the first time the odds are in our favour!! My sickness has eased, but my boobs are a bit sore and I'm bloated. My DH is still insisting I test every other day to reassure him, but now at 17dp5dt the line is the same as the control line, so told him it's pointless! I am going to do a clearblue digital at the weekend to check its progressed to 3+ weeks. 

Finger crossed for everyone due to test soon x


----------



## summerbell

Afternoon ladies

Wow you lot have been busy!!

Congrats to all the BFP's absolutely amazing! Hoping this is a lucky thread   
*
(Exploding) Pessaries:* Well I will tell you all a wee story about pessaries! The stuff that comes back out is the wax that the progesterone is encased in - the progesterone does not come back out. However I must give you all a stark warning to *KEEP YOUR PESSARIES COOL*. On one of my many cycles I was rushing out the door to work, grabbed a pessary in my jeans pocket (dress down day) not time for contacts so on with the specs and went to administer it at work! When I peeled it back - boom it exploded (well there wasn't any noise but you get my meaning) all over my glasses in my hair and all over my clothes. Not easy stuff to clean up either. I had warmed up in my pocket  I shall never do that again!!

AFM: Back for scan on Tuesday then hopefully transfer following Monday Tuesday....................waiting patiently


----------



## JoBell

Hi ladies 

Another line for me this morning  Still not really dark but clearly visible. Tomorrow is the big day for us!! Blood tests in the morning then we get a phone call in the afternoon with the results. I feel a bit nervous! I've been quite happy in my pregnant bubble today x


----------



## Poppy07

Good luck today Jobell.


----------



## Bexh2

Jo- fingers crossed!! x

Cass - Hope you r ok, noticed we haven't heard from you for a few days x

AFM - morning sickness returned, I was sat with the dog at 3.10am eating a slice of bread to try and ease it! Anyone else got m sickness yet? x


----------



## Carrie88

Good luck jobell! Fingers crossed! X


----------



## Carrie88

Oh god I've almost just messed his cycle up!! I went to take my progynova this morning and I've run out!! 

It's only by chance I had a spare strip of tablets from last cycle in July!! Ohmygod!!! The pharmacy gave me climaval instead of progynova so just spent ages googling that it's the same thing lol


----------



## JoBell

Morning ladies. Blood test done. The pregnancy test this morning was negative! No line  The nurse thinks it could be a faulty test but I've lost all hope. Gutted x


----------



## Carrie88

Oh Hun!! Fingers crossed it is a faulty test!! It seems too strange to not have a line when all your others have. 

How long till your results? Big hugs!! Xx


----------



## JoBell

I have to phone for the results after work at around half 3. It's going to be a long day! x


----------



## Poppy07

Oh goodness it sounds like people are having stressful mornings. I really hope your blood test comes back positive Jobell, at least it was scheduled for this morning so you know for sure. 

I'm glad you had some spare tablets Carrie!


----------



## nervousbuthopeful

Oh JoBell - I have my fingers crossed for you. Will be thinking of you at 3.30... hope you find a way of getting your mind off things until then. 
I continue to have no symptoms. There is a Boots right opposite my hotel and it's taking everything I have not to buy a test and check again. I am going home tonight and will test again in the morning. 
Bexh - can't believe your ms has started already. At least you know things are developing!

Carrie - are you testing tomorrow?

Summerbell - your exploding pessaries story is brilliant!


----------



## CassH

Morning ladies,

Jo - I have everything crossed for you. Let's hope today goes quick for you!

Carrie - I've realised I've missed a dose of Progynova at some point as I'm out of sync with my tablets! Not sure how and when it happened, but it has!

I've been having some odd cramps this week, and a bit of spotting, so automatically fear the worst. I've done my second test this morning and it's still positive. I'm booked in for my scan on 5th Feb... so roll on another 2ww! I've been at this stage twice before and never made it to scan date due to early miscarriage... so I just can't shake off this sense of doom! Hence why i've been quiet, I don't want to be the Eeyore of the group, being miserable!

Hope everyone is enjoying their Friday, I'm in need of a weekend!

xx


----------



## Carrie88

I've just done a test now at 8 days past transfer and it's stark white negative. 

What's wrong with my body?


----------



## Bexh2

Jo - I would say it it a faulty test if it has gone straight to negative, I would've thought the line would fade first? Have everything crossed for you x

Cass - I really feel for you having the previous mc's, but hopefully this time it will hang on in there x

Carrie - Don't panic 8 days is still early and it's not a strong sample if it's not 1st thing, test again in a couple of days x

Nervous - neither can I, I feel bloody awful, but not complaining, I'll feel like this for 9 months if needs be x

I got my medication yesterday luckily all free, but only given me enough up to the scan, I know that's common sense, but not assisting my positive thinking!!


----------



## nervousbuthopeful

Carrie - big hugs my dear.  Please don't lose all hope though. You have tested 3 days before OTD so there is still time for things to change. Try and keep yourself busy this weekend and stay positive xx


----------



## Poppy07

Oh Carrie, you did the same as me, tut tut! It is devastating but there is a chance you tested too early. Don't give up hope. xxx

Thinking of you Cass, I really hope this is a sticky bean. 

Nervous it's still very early for symptoms so try not to worry. 

Bex keep eating a little, it may help the sickness if you don't let your stomach get too empty.


----------



## JoBell

Hi ladies. I've just phoned the clinic and didn't get the news I was hoping for  It looks like the embryo started to implant and created the pregnancy hormones but something stopped it and the result was a definite negative. Gutted  x


----------



## summerbell

JoBell I am so sorry that things haven't turned out for you    This is such a cruel business!  Take some time out and be kind to yourself xx


----------



## Poppy07

I'm so sorry Jobell, thinking of you.


----------



## nervousbuthopeful

It's so unfair Jobell I am so sorry to hear that. Will you take some time off and then try for another go?


----------



## Bexh2

Jobell - so sorry to hear that, it's so cruel. Look after yourself x


----------



## CassH

My thoughts are with you Jo. This is such a heartbreaking process. Don't give up hope xxx


----------



## Carrie88

I'm so sorry Jo xxx


----------



## JoBell

Thanks ladies  We are booked in for a follow up appointment at the end of February to chat with the specialist then we will try again quite soon after that with our other frozen baby. We are going to focus on ourselves until then. Its amazing how quickly fertility treatment takes over your life!! Sending big hugs to you all x


----------



## Carrie88

Aww well hopefully that will be here before you know it! I hope you're having a nice little night with the hubbie. I agree!! It does take over your life xx


----------



## Robino

Hey ladies just a quick one as wifi down and on DH's phone!

JoBell - aaww I'm so sorry lovely, so unfair. Thinking of you  . Great you've got a plan so can focus on yourself and other half for a while (and have big glass of vino!)  

Hope everyone else doing ok  

Xx


----------



## Carrie88

I've just messed up my evening meds!! Ffs. 

I thought my thyroxine was my estrogen tablets so I've taken 2x 50mg of them :/ I'm only meant to take 1 a day and I did this morning!


----------



## CassH

Oh no Carrie! I'm sure it shouldn't matter too much for just one day? Did you call your clinic?

I picked up more meds today, I've been given Cyclogest to take, on top of the Crinone I already use. Bit annoyed though as I should have been on them both from transfer - but I hadn't been told! Bloody clinic!

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Poppy07

Morning everyone, sadly I got my bfn yesterday and although I was expecting it we are both upset. Time to re stock and decide what to do next, we have 2 Frosties left. We are so blessed to have our girls and know so many of you would love to be in our position. 

Carrie have you tested again today?

Cass I'm glad you've got your meds at last, it's frustrating that the clinics aren't always on the ball.


----------



## Bexh2

Morning ladies

Poppy, so sorry to hear that, but it's positive you have 2 Frosties left, I'm sure one of those will bring you success x

Cass, how you feeling? Anymore symptoms? Can't believe your clinic gave you the wrong medication?! That's poor x

Carrie, I'm sure messing up your meds one day won't make a difference x

AFM - lots of nausea and my boobs feel like 2 bloody boulders! I did a clearblue digital test today and it still said 2-3 weeks, but not too worried as it says dates are only 93% accurate and even less so if hcg is over certain level,  fertility drugs can also effect it, so I'm remaining positive x


----------



## Carrie88

Cass - no I didn't because it was a Friday night and they don't open weekends so i rang my friends mum whose a pharmacist for advice lol. That's  so annoying when clinics mess up like that! Especially on something as important as this. I'd be well annoyed! Least its  sorted now though x 

Bex - hope your boobs aren't giving you that much pain! And yeah don't worry yourself with the clear blue, it's not always accurate. Defo keep positive  

Poppy - I'm so sorry to hear this chick  I was thinking of you yesterday. Big hugs to you and your hubby!! 

Yes I tested again and it was negative  we are heart broken. I'm convinced something is wrong with my womb that is prohibiting implantation. So not really sure where to go from here.

I don't think we will ever be parents now and slowly coming to terms with this. My fiancé has suggested trying naturally but then we run the high risk of the kid having neurofibromotosis type 1 which is a horrible condition. 

I've found a Dr in Coventry who does all the tests for immune issues and natural killer cells so may email her and see what she suggests.


----------



## Poppy07

Oh Carrie it is so hard isn't it when all the science says it should work but somewhere nature determines it isn't going to work and we don't know why. Don't lose hope, even with a good blasto there is still only a 50/50 chance of success. 

Has anyone had a natural FET? I went medicated this time but it is such a long process I'm wondering whether to go natural next time.

Bex, try not to worry about your test today, they can be totally reliable.


----------



## CassH

Morning ladies,

Poppy, keep positive - you have your lovely little frosties, so more chances to add to your little family 

Bex - don't worry about the test! They can't be relied on 100%, so I'm sure all is fine!

Carrie - so so sorry to hear you've had another negative test  this process is awful. Don't give up hope though. I'm here trying again, after two rather eventful miscarriages where I ended up in hospital both times! Got to be in it to win it I say, so never give up hope!

I've had some cramping still, and brown spotting. Praying maybe the increased progesterone may help? Who knows. I'm 5w3d today, and on our second try I miscarried at 5w4d - so not looking forward to going into work tomorrow if I'm honest!

Hope everyone is enjoying their Sunday... thinking of taking a wander round our little village to get out the house, and then just having a nice lazy one on the sofa watching films! xx


----------



## Carrie88

Thanks ladies! I guess I just thought cos no fertility issues on either side and I'm under 30 success was likely. I was obviously very very wrong! Hopefully I can speak to someone at Guys tomorrow and work out our next step.


----------



## Poppy07

I hope you get some advice Carrie, I think clinics are good at looking at the positives of treatment and forget the emotional turmoil the treatment puts us through. 

I keep having totally illogical thoughts having stopped my drugs that if my test results were wrong stopping the drugs would end the pregnancy. Totally illogical as I did three tests with no hint of a positive. 

Eymet I've had successful ICSI before so went medicated for this cycle of FET wanting to trust the drugs but it has just failed so I think is it worth it? I have no know fertility issues and a much shorter cycle appeals a lot.


----------



## Toyajane22

Hi poppy I have just done my first FET this month and chose natural over medicated. I have had no extra hormones or drugs whatsoever and just got my first ever bfp 6dp5dt (Friday just gone) on a frer hpt. I liked it as I just had a few scans to pinpoint when I ovulated then had a single embryo transfer with a hatching blast 5.5 days later. I did another hpt this morning 7dpt5dt and it is a little darker than yesterday so hoping so much it stays! My otd is Tuesday, it's taking forever! xxx


----------



## Bexh2

Carrie - have u tried the progesterone injections? it was what my clinic recommended when we failed last time using pessaries x


----------



## Poppy07

Thank you Tonyajane and Eymet, I am going to get some advice from my clinic and see if they think I have an equal chance of success with a non medicated cycle, if so I think I will go for it.


----------



## Chriskirsty

Hello ladies 
Could I join please I'm currently on a cycle buddies thread but didn't realise there was a fet thread   Dohhhh they are lovely but it's hard for my to relate to them as I'm not stimming so it'd be nice to share the experience with people in similar circumstances 
I started Dr on the 12th of Jan and my estradiol tablets yesterday me scan is booked for the 3rd and my transfer should be around the 8th,, we only have one little 5d frostie  and although we are blessed with that I'm really worried it won't thaw safely... 

I'd love to get to no you all and offer support and advice along the way 
Best wishes ladies 
Kirsty 
Xxx


----------



## CassH

Welcome to the group chriskirsty!

Good luck with your cycle - we had only the one little frostie too, so know how you feel! All went well and it thawed perfectly  I will keep my fingers crossed that yours does the same.

x


----------



## Chriskirsty

CassH thanks for the welcome and sharing your success story . Massive congrats on your bfp  we are  really praying our little snow baby wakes up safely.. I can't sleep for worry going to have to try to relax because transfer is two weeks way and the stress won't do me any good.. Time to put my kick as pants on and be a brave lady 🙅🏼🙆🏼 lol 

Good luck to everyone else too 
XXXX


----------



## nervousbuthopeful

Morning everyone,
Poppy I'm really sorry to ready about your BFN. I hope you had time to let it sink in over the weekend.
Carrie, hope you get on okay with Guys today and they give you some helpful advice. I always found it incredibly hard to get hold of them on a Monday morning so good luck! 
Welcome to the group Kirsty. I know how much you can worry about the whole process. I was also worried it wouldn't thaw but it did so keep thinking positive thoughts! 
Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Poppy07

Evening everyone and welcome Kirsty. I hope everyone is doing ok, a time of very differing  emotions for those of who are coming to the end of this cycle now. 

I had a good chat with a nurse from our clinic today and she answered my questions about our next steps. We need time to grieve from this cycle and then decide what to do next. I hope you managed to speak to someone too Carrie.


----------



## Carrie88

Evening everyone! 

Not been able to speak to anyone from Guys yet. Taken me all morning to get though and then said I'd get a call back but nothing yet. Poppy i hope your conversation went ok and gave you a bit of closure. I wish I could make us feel better xx 

Bex - I haven't tbh but I will look into it for next cycle! Were they really painful? 

Kirsty - crossing fingers your embaby thaws perfectly!! I don't know anyone whose embaby hasn't so keep positive  xx 


We are booking our wedding this week and going on holiday! I said this year I was either going to become a Mum or a wife and the first one isn't looks likely so a wedding it is!!


----------



## Chriskirsty

Thank you for the warm welcome ladies  
Carrie thank you for your encouraging words, I keep telling my self it can and it will just not sure if I believe my own words  
Awww how lovely a wedding congrats lovely  
Hope everyone is on xx


----------



## Poppy07

That's frustrating Carrie, I hope you manage to speak to someone today. Planning your wedding sounds exciting and a holiday a good idea too, it's nice to focus on stuff we have some control over as we don't have control over this process at all. Now I know the outcome of this cycle I've also been trying to take my mind of it and plan our year including holidays.


----------



## Bexh2

Carrie - I'm not going to lie the injections  are painful and uncomfortable! But they seem to have made the difference for us. Getting married is great and time is on your side, so it might do you good to have a break from all this madness x


----------



## Robino

Hi ladies   and welcome new people 

Sorry to hear about a few BFNs  ...

I've been offline for a few days as wifi down then work bit hectic.

As for me; unfortunately it looks like I'm having an early miscarriage  . I'm 5 weeks 4 days and all was good up til this morning. Last did a pregnancy test on Sunday and it was positive.  This am at work I suddenly passed quite a bit of red blood. Had felt a bit sick overnight but no pain. It seems to have subsides now a brownish discharge, but cervix moved v low clinic did blood test but still not called with result.

I'm now a mess. Thinning the worst. 

Happy evening to all  x


----------



## Bexh2

Robino- I really hope its not a mc, I have my fingers crossed for you. It's so easy to think the worst. I'm 6 weeks today and every twinge I panic x


----------



## Poppy07

Oh Robino I really hope it's just a random bleed and not a miscarriage. Thinking of you. x


----------



## tillymint101

Hi ladies, 

Not written on here for ages and ages.  Last cycle is was too obsessed so cut down the amount of times I spent on this site this time lol.  

Congrats to all the bfps out there and sorry to hear the bad news for people. 

Robin,  I am keepin my fingers crossed for you.  

It's my otd tomorrow,  so scared that it will be negative.  I actually don't want to do it.  
Had some. Symptoms like stabbing pains,  cramps,  tiredness and a day or so of metallic taste but who knows if it's the meds? Also got terrible thrush and piles from the pessaries so if it's positive I will switch to the injections instead.  

Eek!  Xxx


----------



## Chriskirsty

Robino Awww honey a really hope it was nothing to serious and that your little bean it well and truly stuck.. Maybe it's a postive that's the blood is brown as brown blood is old blood.. Fx for you..xxx 


Tillymint... I hate the test part too, wishing you all the luck the world for it xxx


----------



## Robino

Thanks ladies .... it's good and bad the blood test hcg came back at 12200 which is "normal" / good for 5 weeks 4 days. However, I've been up a lot of the night passing red blood with clots and bits (sorry tmi!) In it. I've had lots of cramps too and boob soreness has gone. My gut feeling is I've miscarried/carrying. I'm presuming the hcg level won't just fall to zero fast so I think yesterdays was caught high but on way down. Going back tomorrow for another blood test. 

Tillymint - I've got everything crossed for you . Test day is so nerve wracking.

Positive thoughts to all x


----------



## nervousbuthopeful

Oh robino, what am awful stressful night for you. I really pray that it's something else. This is such a scary and worrying process. I'm thinking of you. 
Tillymint, fingers crossed for your test today x


----------



## Chriskirsty

Robino I'm sorry your going through such a difficult time, I'm really praying for you.. This journey is always full of fear and worry no matter what stage it's not fair , no we are all thinking of you and sending hope your way xxx


----------



## Poppy07

What a horrid night Robino, thinking of you. 

Thinking of you too on OTD Tillymint.


----------



## CassH

Morning ladies,

Robino - so sorry to hear your news. I know what you're going through as I had the same myself before. I'm praying it's just a bleed, and not a miscarriage. I will keep everything crossed for you.

I'm 6 weeks today - had on off cramping and pains. Having some spotting though, which I've been reading about a lot and I'm wondering if it is to do with the Crinone. My god, I hate the stuff. I've read that lots of women find it irritates the cervix? I've had this same symptom for all 3 tries now. Does anyone else have issues with crinone?

Other than that, sore boobs, very nauseous, and very tired. Not getting any hopes up yet, as very early days. Just want that scan to hurry up so I at least know what's going on in there.

Hope everyone's ok xx


----------



## Bexh2

Robino - thinking of you and hoping its just bleeding.

Tillymint - good luck today x

Cass - have you been sick yet? I have 2 days, but felt nauseous most days, also in bed by 8pm every night, sore boobs, but not much cramping. Just wanting it to be scan day already, this is much worse than the 2ww x

Anyone else having really vivid dreams?!


----------



## CassH

Bex - not been sick (I'm not a very sicky person in general), but have rushed to the loo a few times, thinking I was going to be. Just have really bad nausea. Struggled cooking dinner last night, and just don't fancy anything with lots of flavour. I just want crackers! Been falling asleep on the sofa by 9pm, and just very tired in general. I agree, this is worse than the 2ww. I just want the cramps to sod off. Been tempted to see if I can get an app at my local EPU to see what's going on?

Tillymint - thinking of you today.

Xx


----------



## Robino

Thanks all  .

Thinking of you tillymint hope it's gone your way  .

I bled a bit more red blood last night before bed then just discoloured brownish small amounts since. Have felt weird dragging period type pain which is not good I don't think. But have felt nauseous this afternoon and couldn't really face food Sure it's my body playing tricks on me as I'm sure that much red blood and pains can't be good. Hey Ho. 

Hope everyone else well and having a nice Thurs evening.

I've got a dilemma; is my sisters hen do this weekend and I just can't face it . Not just physically but also mentally as there's at least 3 pregnant girls, pathetic I know. 

Anyway suppose tomorrow and blood test will tell 

 xx


----------



## Bexh2

I've been cramping since 6pm and had a light pink streak of blood when I wiped, is this what they call spotting? This is my first pregnancy and I've not had any bleeding so far. I'm mainly worried because of the  cramping and bleeding together x


----------



## CassH

Robino - you poor thing, hope you're feeling ok. I'm sure your sister would understand if you can't make the hen do. Doees she know you're going through this at the moment?

Bex - sounds like it could be a bit of spotting. Some cramping and spotting can be totally normal in early pregnancy, so don't panic  could speak to your clinic about it, or your local EPU to settle your mind?

xx


----------



## Bexh2

I spoke with a sister at the clinic and she just said unless the cramps get unbearable or the bleeding is heavy to try not to worry. Still cramping this morning, but so far no more bleeding. Does feel more like period pains though 😞

I've buckled and booked a private scan tomorrow for £80, can't wait till my scan on Wed x


----------



## CassH

Will be £80 well spent if it puts your mind at rest Bex  hope you're feeling ok

x


----------



## Bexh2

Very relieved 1 strong HB measuring the right size, best £80 ever x


----------



## Poppy07

Great news Bex. x

I hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## CassH

Fab news Bex! Sooo happy for you xx


----------



## Robino

Hi ladies  .

That's wonderful Bex, bet that has made you feel so happy and relieved. 

My bleeding seems do have settled down, my second HCG 2 days after first had gone upto 17000 from 12000 so fairly encouraging I was told  . Got a scan now planned for Weds where they should be able to see heart beat if there is one.

How is everyone else hope all having a great weekend

Xx


----------



## Bexh2

Thanks Ladies, I burst in to tears when she said there was a heartbeat, I was so convinced we had lost it x

Robino, that's sounds really encouraging! I have heard from lots of people that bleeding is so common, fingers crossed for Wednesday x

I have also read that once u see a heartbeat the risk of miscarriage drops to about 5% x


----------



## nervousbuthopeful

Bexh that's wonderful news.What a relief. I am not surprised you caved in for a private scan. This wait is so much worse than the 2ww. I am petrified of something terrible happening. Where did you get the private scan done? I'm also tempted to organise one... not sure I can wait another 13 days!

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## Bexh2

Nervous, we went to a clinic called 'This is My'. We went to the Leeds one, but they have them in other cities too. They did external scan then an internal one. They let you film too, so we have a video of it the little heartbeat flickering. If you go after 6 weeks you should see a heartbeat, but they don't guarantee it till 7 weeks x


----------



## summerbell

Congrats to all the BFP's!

Robino what a roller coaster you are on - I hope things settle down for you soon xx

I am transferring on Thursday.


----------



## brighteyedgirl

Hi, im 3 weeks into FET, 3 weeks on suprecur and 1 week elleste. Did anyone else get increased discharge on these meds? Worried ive got an infection or something worse!


----------



## CassH

Morning ladies,

Hope everyone is ok. Good luck to those with scans today. Got mine on Friday, which I'm kind of looking forward to, but nervous at the same time!

I've never used those meds Brighteyedgirl, so I'm afraid I can't help! x


----------



## Bexh2

Had my scan today, everything is fine measuring exactly 7w0d which is what I am today. Midwife appt on Monday, feeling a bit more real now. 

Good luck for everyone else having scans this week x


----------



## nervousbuthopeful

Excellent news Bexh! Really pleased for you. You can start to relax now. CassH - good luck for Friday x


----------



## CassH

Great news Bex! 

How are your symptoms? I literally could not move for feeling sick yesterday, just had to lay on the sofa or bed after work, felt bloody awful. Still having cramps too.

One more sleep until I find out what's going on x


----------



## Bexh2

Cass - it sounds good if u r still feeling sick. I've progressed from feeling sick to being sick, last 5 days at least twice a day. Cramps have eased, just the odd one. I get breathless easily, which is also a common symptom. Good luck for tomorrow x


----------



## CassH

Thanks Bex. Feeling nervous this morning, scan is this afternoon, and feels like ages away.

Bit worried about the outcome, due to the cramping and spotting... but nothing I can do. Never managed to get this far, so at least that's something! 

Happy Friday everyone xx


----------



## Doots30

Hi ladies.
I have been following this thread for a while and don't know why but never actually posted anything. Just followed all you lovely ladies and your journeys. 
I had my FET on the 16th January (3BB and 6BB) both 6 day blasts. 
On Thursday 28th I got a BFP on hpt and one provided by my clinic. I since have done a clear blue digital and got a 2-3 weeks positive.
I am currently on 3xestraderm patches every 3rd day and 2 crinone vaginal pessaries (1 morn and 1 night)
TMI ALERT!
Since Monday (so 5 days) I have had pink discharge/spotting and some bleeding on and off. My clinic said if it's not red and constant then not too worry but never really explained what It could be and, I'm very worried. I've no pain or cramps, just twinges now and again. Have any of you ladies experienced this? I've never got to transfer b4 as meds either didn't help or I had OHSS so 3 cancelled cycles. 
This is my first pregnancy and I'm not sure what to do. My own GP didn't seem worried either. Could this be irritation from pessaries? Any advice/help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Polly_1977

Hi everyone! I haven't posted here before either but read Doots post above: Doots, I think twinges is a good thing. I felt that when I was pregnant already very early (unfortunately I then had a misscarriage but that is another story) and it is good that you don't have cramps or pain. The spotting I have read so many things about and it seems to be quite normal in early pregnancy, but of course it makes people worry. I am currently waiting to have a FET next week and am on oestrogen tablets and progesterone pessaries. I did have a small amount of pink spotting yesterday and worried I was shedding the lining that I built up in prep. for the FET, but then read that it could be a side effect from the oestrogen tablets to get spotting. I hope it will go well for you. Xx


----------



## Doots30

Thanks polly. I didn't have any kind of spotting until this week, everything seemed to be going so well. I think it's probably best if we try not to stress but easier said than done. What date is your transfer?
Don't know if it was a sign from above today or not but I got my scan date in the post just after I posted my comment. 17th February can't come quick enough. Will be 7 +3 weeks by then, all being well


----------



## nervousbuthopeful

Hi CassH, how did you get on this afternoon. Hope all is okay xx


----------



## CassH

Evening girls,

All went well today  strong heartbeat, measuring 7wks! They have said I don't need to have any other scans now until I'm 12wks - feels odd that we have so long to wait now for another scan!

Still feels a bit surreal! xx


----------



## nervousbuthopeful

Awwww wonderful news Cassh! You can start to relax a bit now x


----------



## Bexh2

Cass - that's great news, I was checking all day yesterday but then I couldn't face been awake any longer as my sickness was so bad so I went to bed at 8pm! Hence why I'm wide awake at 5am! I think we are going to have another private scan at 9-10 weeks just to see how it's developing more than anything. So happy for you x


----------



## CassH

Thanks Nervous and Bex. Woken up this morning and it still feels like I'm in a daze 

Bex, can totally understand where you're coming from - my sickness has been awful. Luckily I'm not physically being sick, but the nausea is so bad I can barely move. I went to bed just after 9pm, though keep having funny dreams, and keep sleep talking about an hour after I've gone to sleep. All very weird!

Told the nurse yesterday about the symptoms I've been having, and she said it's all completely normal, so that put my mind at ease a bit.

Hope everyone is ok, and enjoying their weekend!  x


----------



## Bexh2

Hi ladies

Well I thought the morning sickness was bad enough when I got admitted to hospital and put on a drip Monday night, but then on Thursday I got admitted to hospital with blood clots on both lungs that they think the IVF drugs have caused. I had been breathless for couple of weeks but shrugged it off, however it gradually got worse! I am going to be on blood thinning injections till a couple of months after I give birth. At one point I thought they were going to have to give me drugs to "blast" the clots which would have most likely brought on a miscarriage, however hopefully they will dissolve naturally now. They took me off the oestrogen tablets, but still on progesterone. Had a scan Friday and baby was happily floating around perfect size for 8w2d. Not sure what impact this may have though when considering siblings.


----------



## CassH

Blimey Bex - that's sounds scary - I hope you're ok!

I've felt a bit breathless the last few weeks - so I think i'll keep an eye on that!

Luckily not been too sick - the nausea comes and goes. Still not decided whether to book in for an early scan - been told not to have too many scans - but I don't think I can wait till 12 weeks - that's ages away!

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Bexh2

Cass - if you have felt breathless go to the Doctors, it is normal in pregnancy, but not this early. It might not be as serious as blood clots but could be a sign of anaemia, I wish I had gone earlier because then I might have avoided a 5 day stay in hospital and a possible 2 month recovery with what will no doubt be endless worry!!

We had the extra scan at hospital Friday, so not sure we will bother with a private one now, will just wait till 12 weeks I think x


----------

